# Experimental/funky beans



## Zeak

Hey. To my surprise I couldn't find a thread here on all things experimental (anaerobic, yeast inoculation, thick layering etc). I'm all about the funk these days and nothing else excites me somehow.

In the last couple of months I've tried some amazing stuff from Horsham (Bwishaza Thick Natural), Crank House (San Pedro Pineapple Candy), Hasbean (Costa Rica Sumava Lactic Fermentation), Mad House (some funky anaerobic thing) and loved them all both as a filter and espresso (to some people's surprise).

Just want this to be a little cosy (albeit niche?) place for everyone to post links to similar beans, comment etc.


----------



## Jez H

Great thread Zeak. Sounds like the type of beans I go for, although I haven't tried some of the processes you mention. However, I almost exclusively buy natural these days for intensity of flavour. Just on with these from Craft House, which whilst great, aren't quite in the James Brown league of funkiness. Looking forward to some interesting recommendations on here........


----------



## Jez H

These sound fantastic from Crankhouse.


----------



## Zeak

Yess, first customer (to this thread)! I might need to give South American SOs a try again as last few bags were mostly African, half way through at the moment. I drink mostly espresso during lockdown as I have a 24h access to my machine and find most of the espresso-specific beans quite...boring? Obviously there's a bottle neck in a form of my pretty mediocre setup and I might not be getting the full picture, but I'm trying my best. Having said that, the aforementioned Bwishaza made me order another bag and used it solely for espresso. It was a proper 'Wow, now that's cool!' moment.

I might give the Pineapple Candy another go but this time grab a kilo(yolo) from is apparently nicer than Cranhouse's according to some here.

There's also this rarity from Hasbean that I'm eying. But it feels almost a crime to use it for presso.


----------



## Zeak

Jez H said:


> These sound fantastic from Crankhouse.


 Oh damn..

This one too sounds nice


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@Zeak - Fire now has a tasting note! 🔥😂


----------



## 24774

Zeak said:


> Just want this to be a little cosy (albeit niche?) place for everyone to post links to similar beans, comment etc.


 Nice idea, like a little reference tool. I'm buying random coffees from roasters people on here speak well of but any further info on them will be interesting.

I'm not getting on with the Crank House San Pedro Pineapple Candy though, I've only had 4 cups out it I think, can't say I'm looking forward to more unfortunately.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

CocoLoco said:


> Nice idea, like a little reference tool. I'm buying random coffees from roasters people on here speak well of but any further info on them will be interesting.
> 
> I'm not getting on with the Crank House San Pedro Pineapple Candy though, I've only had 4 cups out it I think, can't say I'm looking forward to more unfortunately.


 Surprised to hear this. I have the same coffee on at the moment and I can honestly say if I drowned in a vat of it I'd die a happy man. I don't have a busting lot left now and I am already looking forward to next years crop arriving.


----------



## 24774

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Surprised to hear this. I have the same coffee on at the moment and I can honestly say if I drowned in a vat of it I'd die a happy man. I don't have a busting lot left now and I am already looking forward to next years crop arriving.


 I surprised myself. I have quite varied tastes, I paid £300 for a tasting menu at the Ledbury but my favourite cheese is McDonalds square cheese. Thought I'd try some higher end coffees with these strange flavours, but maybe I'm a 'chocolate and hazelnut' kind of guy. Wish I'd kept the bag, I'd send it to Zeak.


----------



## Zeak

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Surprised to hear this. I have the same coffee on at the moment and I can honestly say if I drowned in a vat of it I'd die a happy man. I don't have a busting lot left now and I am already looking forward to next years crop arriving.


Haha. Just stole another kilo from you .)

Was casually reading about anaerobic and other experimental fermentation processes today and what surprised me was that, by the looks of it, it is a fairly new thing that's just starting to get momentum. Is that so?


----------



## Joe shorrock

CocoLoco said:


> I surprised myself. I have quite varied tastes, I paid £300 for a tasting menu at the Ledbury but my favourite cheese is McDonalds square cheese. Thought I'd try some higher end coffees with these strange flavours, but maybe I'm a 'chocolate and hazelnut' kind of guy. Wish I'd kept the bag, I'd send it to Zeak.


 The Ledbury thou is one of my favourite restaurants 👌🏻 I quite liked it in expresso tbf very very fruity haha


----------



## 24774

Joe shorrock said:


> The Ledbury thou is one of my favourite restaurants 👌🏻 I quite liked it in expresso tbf very very fruity haha


 Yeah it's great, among the world's best according to those that rank these things.

It definitely is fruity! Of all the notes I've tasted so far, I think the pineapple flavour in this Crankhouse might be the strongest. There was a lot of raisin in the last Artisan one I had, (Janzoon?), but this is on another level.


----------



## Jez H

Pineapple, rum & coconut? Yes please!


----------



## Zeak

Jez H said:


> Pineapple, rum & coconut? Yes please!


 Yup. Also available from Black Cat and Crankhouse. Some people say that Horsham's version is more palatable/less funky? I loved CH's version tbh.


----------



## Joe shorrock

got these coming for filter, pineapple, blueberry, strawberry, may be too fruity for expresso


----------



## Apr1985

Joe shorrock said:


> got these coming for filter, pineapple, blueberry, strawberry, may be too fruity for expresso


 Not tried that bean. But the roaster are local to me and have been great whenever I have been to see them!!


----------



## Joe shorrock

Apr1985 said:


> Not tried that bean. But the roaster are local to me and have been great whenever I have been to see them!!


 I've only been there couple of times, what else have you tried?


----------



## Apr1985

Joe shorrock said:


> I've only been there couple of times, what else have you tried?


 They had a really nice Yirgacheffe late last year that was natural process that was really good as filter

and I get the decaf whenever I visit as I hate trying to dial in decaf so stick with theirs 😀


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Zeak said:


> Haha. Just stole another kilo from you .)
> 
> Was casually reading about anaerobic and other experimental fermentation processes today and what surprised me was that, by the looks of it, it is a fairly new thing that's just starting to get momentum. Is that so?


 I am starting to see anaerobic fermentation popping up on offer lists more frequently but it is still a very small proportion of coffee.

It does add an unusual edge to coffee and only works for certain lots. I personally I really like it. I am hoping at some point to see if I can get in the same coffee one fermented and one natural. I would like to offer them as a pack so people can compare them. That is for the real nerds amongst us 😁😁


----------



## Zeak

BlackCatCoffee said:


> I am starting to see anaerobic fermentation popping up on offer lists more frequently but it is still a very small proportion of coffee.
> It does add an unusual edge to coffee and only works for certain lots. I personally I really like it. I am hoping at some point to see if I can get in the same coffee one fermented and one natural. I would like to offer them as a pack so people can compare them. That is for the real nerds amongst us


Oh man, sick idea!


----------



## Xabi17

I'm too much of an amateur to attempt to describe it accurately but a couple of people I know have tried and recommended this, I enjoyed it and it certainly was something I've never tried before.



> Tasting notes
> 
> GUAVA / PASSIONFRUIT / BLACKBERRY
> 
> Rocosa Montana translates directly as the Rocky Mountain and is located in Santa Clara, Panama. Processed exclusively by Allan Hartmann, we have bought directly from this farm for the last 3 years and have developed a very exciting relationship.
> This year we decided to experiment with fermentations that are usually used exclusively for Geisha's in Panama. Fascinated by the effects that controlled fermentation has on flavour we asked Allan to anaerobically ferment this Caturra with natural yeasts apparent in the air. After 18 days of stable fermentation the cherries are then pulped and dried on raised African beds for a further 8 days. We have been blown away by the complexity found in this coffee.


 I really enjoyed it, worth a go.


----------



## Zeak

Xabi17 said:


> I'm too much of an amateur to attempt to describe it accurately but a couple of people I know have tried and recommended this, I enjoyed it and it certainly was something I've never tried before.


 Sounds really good and it's new to me that they let you choose between espresso and filter roasting profile of the same bean.


----------



## hotmetal

That looks interesting Martin. You V60ing it? I've yet to try anaerobic, need to educate myself a bit on how they taste, not just read about new processes! My only brewing method is aeropress at the moment and I am wondering if it really gets the best out of a bean like that.

___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## hotmetal

double post sorry


----------



## Joe shorrock

Using this atm for v60 like fruit juice, might be weird for expresso mind


----------



## catpuccino

Joe shorrock said:


> expresso


----------



## Joe shorrock

> 4 minutes ago, catpuccino said:


 I say that a lot 😂


----------



## 24774

Karlos said:


> Just got my bag yesterday, it says roasted on the 2nd, how long, if at all, should it rest before brewing?


 Rule of thumb is 10 days minimum, 14 days is good.

Not sure there's a list anywhere on this forum but people say different types of beans or different roasters prefer different number of days, but as there's so many to keep track of I think most new people go with that rule unless the roaster (or knowledgable forum member) tells them different. Square Mile for instance told me their Red Brick is best after 3 weeks but I haven't waited that long for any other coffee.

EDIT: A knowledgable member has just posted on this topic. Worth watching the video there:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/52361-resting-beans-for-espresso-how-long/?do=embed


----------



## Karlos

CocoLoco said:


> Rule of thumb is 10 days minimum, 14 days is good.
> 
> Not sure there's a list anywhere on this forum but people say different types of beans or different roasters prefer different number of days, but as there's so many to keep track of I think most new people go with that rule unless the roaster (or knowledgable forum member) tells them different. Square Mile for instance told me their Red Brick is best after 3 weeks but I haven't waited that long for any other coffee.
> 
> EDIT: A knowledgable member has just posted on this topic. Worth watching the video there:
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/52361-resting-beans-for-espresso-how-long/?do=embed


 Thanks for that 👍


----------



## Mrboots2u

Karlos said:


> Thanks for that 👍


 The thread I created was based around rest periods for using beans for espresso. Again personal opinion only for filter you should be ok earlier as the brewing process for one is not quite so violent , but again experiment .


----------



## djam

Looking like a great (and costly) thread to follow.

Just ordered some fruity numbers from Neighbourhood but might have to place another order elsewhere for a funky pineapple batch


----------



## Jez H

Just ordered Origin's Colombian. Sounds great. Incidentally, just received my Django subscription today. A naturally processed Ugandan. Flavour notes: strawberry, blueberry & peach. Will report back..........


----------



## jaffro

Jez H said:


> Just ordered Origin's Colombian. Sounds great. Incidentally, just received my Django subscription today. A naturally processed Ugandan. Flavour notes: strawberry, blueberry & peach. Will report back..........


 The django one sounds right up my street! Let us know how it is.


----------



## Jez H

jaffro said:


> The django one sounds right up my street! Let us know how it is.


 Will do Jaffro!


----------



## Skizz

Great thread! Horsham's Bwishaza thick layer natural is pretty funky but, if I'm honest, it's not the slug of Parliament-level funkiness I remember from last year's lot. Their (Horsham) El Mirador was super funky, probably more so than this year's Bwishaza. Just took the Crankhouse Pineapple Candy out of the freezer so looking forward to seeing where yeast innoculation registers on the funkometer


----------



## Zeak

Skizz said:


> Great thread! Horsham's Bwishaza thick layer natural is pretty funky but, if I'm honest, it's not the slug of Parliament-level funkiness I remember from last year's lot. Their (Horsham) El Mirador was super funky, probably more so than this year's Bwishaza. Just took the Crankhouse Pineapple Candy out of the freezer so looking forward to seeing where anaerobic fermentation registers on the funkometer


Ha! Loved Bwishaza, but yes, not exactly Funk Town. 
I've opened and started using Black Cat's Pineapple Candy despite it being super fresh (June 2) because I simply ran out of beans.. Familiar, but slightly different (from Crankhouse's), has a more grassy taste in a flat white. Trying different ratios now (18/45, 18/38) to make it a bit punchier.


----------



## jaffro

Jez H said:


> Will do Jaffro!


 @Jez H I couldn't wait, jumped on it and bought a kilo 😊

Currently enjoying all my beans as filter (although I'm running low!) and all I have in terms of espresso beans is 250g of milk buster that I got free from Bella Barista with the new machine... Way too dark for me!

It'll have to do until Django comes to my rescue. Unless the next LSOL turns out to be a banger as a flat white...


----------



## Joe shorrock

CocoLoco said:


> Yeah it's great, among the world's best according to those that rank these things.
> 
> It definitely is fruity! Of all the notes I've tasted so far, I think the pineapple flavour in this Crankhouse might be the strongest. There was a lot of raisin in the last Artisan one I had, (Janzoon?), but this is on another level.


 You heard that the Ledbury have closed their door for good! Such a shame one if the best out of the Michelin started restaurants I've been too 😫


----------



## Jez H

jaffro said:


> @Jez H I couldn't wait, jumped on it and bought a kilo 😊
> 
> Currently enjoying all my beans as filter (although I'm running low!) and all I have in terms of espresso beans is 250g of milk buster that I got free from Bella Barista with the new machine... Way too dark for me!
> 
> It'll have to do until Django comes to my rescue. Unless the next LSOL turns out to be a banger as a flat white...


 It's weird, the bag on their website says "washed", but on clicking on it, further info states "washed"! Anyway, who cares? It's beautiful. Drinking it right now & it is extremely fruity, which I love, with definite hints of milk chocolate, I find. Django never disappoint. I think my subscription works out at £7.25 per bag, delivered! Amazing value for money. Enjoy Jaffro!


----------



## jaffro

Jez H said:


> It's weird, the bag on their website says "washed", but on clicking on it, further info states "washed"! Anyway, who cares? It's beautiful. Drinking it right now & it is extremely fruity, which I love, with definite hints of milk chocolate, I find. Django never disappoint. I think my subscription works out at £7.25 per bag, delivered! Amazing value for money. Enjoy Jaffro!


 Assume you mean when you click on it it says natural? But yeah I noticed that! I figured the tasting notes sound like a natural and they sound awesome anyway.

I'm a massive fan of a kick of fruit in a flat white, so looking forward to trying it!

And that's a really decent price! Think I have enough subs at the moment though 🙄

Update for this thread... I also just bought some of the Colombian XO pacamara and the Peru San Ignacio beans from Crankhouse. I kept putting off the Colombian because it's so bloody espensive, but I couldn't resist... And I needed a second bag to get free delivery and used the 10% off code, which helped!

Tasting notes for the Colombian are "pineapple, passionfruit and kiwi flambé".

Notes for the Peruvian are "toffee, lemon and ginger spice". Never had a coffee that tasted of ginger before...


----------



## Jez H

jaffro said:


> Assume you mean when you click on it it says natural? But yeah I noticed that! I figured the tasting notes sound like a natural and they sound awesome anyway.
> 
> I'm a massive fan of a kick of fruit in a flat white, so looking forward to trying it!
> 
> And that's a really decent price! Think I have enough subs at the moment though 🙄
> 
> Update for this thread... I also just bought some of the Colombian XO pacamara and the Peru San Ignacio beans from Crankhouse. I kept putting off the Colombian because it's so bloody espensive, but I couldn't resist... And I needed a second bag to get free delivery and used the 10% off code, which helped!
> 
> Tasting notes for the Colombian are "pineapple, passionfruit and kiwi flambé".
> 
> Notes for the Peruvian are "toffee, lemon and ginger spice". Never had a coffee that tasted of ginger before...


 The Crankhouse Colombian sounds immense! Think I may treat myself to something like that for my birthday. Usually try to stick to sub £10.


----------



## Zeak

Just noticed a new Hasbean entry. (Green apple, dark chocolate, brown sugar, black tea). The page says it's washed, wet fermentation, so will probably have some kind of funk going on.



> With this coffee, you'll get a bright zing of acidity up front, which reminds me of *green apple*. That's backed up by dark chocolate and a *malty sweetness* which slips into *soft brown sugar* on the finish. On the aftertaste the Longberry varietal really stands out with a hit of *black tea*.


 Sounds nice aaaand won't rob the bank at £9.00 per 250g.


----------



## Zeak

Swapped my V60 papers around today - from the Japanese raw to Dutch white (which I normally dislike). Didn't change the grind setting or dosing and brewed 15g of pineapple candy. The process took a minute longer if not more because of the paper and really brought up the "fermentiness" for me. Nice nice nice.


----------



## catpuccino

Zeak said:


> Swapped my V60 papers around today - from the Japanese raw to Dutch white (which I normally dislike). Didn't change the grind setting or dosing and brewed 15g of pineapple candy. The process took a minute longer if not more because of the paper and really brought up the "fermentiness" for me. Nice nice nice.


 Funny I brewed this to reduce the fermenty/beery taste as I thought it was quite overwhelming and not in a pleasant way. Lower temps and courser grind with pulse pours really brought out an identifiable pineapple sweetness while retaining the unusual taste from the processing but very much in the background.


----------



## 24774

Joe shorrock said:


> You heard that the Ledbury have closed their door for good! Such a shame one if the best out of the Michelin started restaurants I've been too 😫


 Damn, no hadn't heard that. That's a disaster! Covid related I wonder. When London re-opens it may be quite a different scene, I expect some old favourites to be gone sadly.


----------



## Joe shorrock

CocoLoco said:


> Damn, no hadn't heard that. That's a disaster! Covid related I wonder. When London re-opens it may be quite a different scene, I expect some old favourites to be gone sadly.


 Yeah Brett sed he can't see them keeping a 2m rule once they re open! But yeah I know what you mean it's gonna shock our industry with no one knowing what's going on 😂


----------



## Xabi17

Joe shorrock said:


> Yeah Brett sed he can't see them keeping a 2m rule once they re open! But yeah I know what you mean it's gonna shock our industry with no one knowing what's going on 😂


 Hearing there's a lot of pressure to reduce it down to 1m, otherwise most industries will really struggle. Leaked news today suggests Johnson accepts this will likely have to happen by September for schools to reopen.


----------



## Jez H

Inspector said:


> Hmm still haven't opened the bag. 8 days post roast. Which method did u use?


 Aeropress. 3 mins inversion, inclusive of plunge. Pretty much spot on. Can't imagine it getting any better than that! 20% off & free delivery, fair play to Origin.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

I put this picture on the postie thread, it is the triple 125g tasting pack from Hasbean. The Finca La Pira anerobic is funkier than a disco dancing moose in an afro wig transported from the 70s

Froze the other two packs as I have LSOL samples inbound and a surfeit of beans on the go at the moment so will report back on the funkyness of the others soon as I open them









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeak

Funkier than a disco dancing moose in an afro wig transported from the 70s?? Hot damn. Hasbean has some good barely stuff ..


----------



## jaffro

So I can report back on a couple...

Crankhouse's Colombia XO is the weirdest but potentially greatest bean I've tried. It's literally punch of funky rum with fruity notes in the background. I love it, most other people's reaction has been something along the lines of "what the #@!* is this?!" which I find hilarious... Needless to say I only give them a taste because it's rather expensive per cup...

Just had my first flat white with the Django Ugandan beans. Funky natural for sure. Need a bit of tinkering, got 15:30 in about 22 seconds at a relatively fine grind but think it could do with going a bit finer.

Sketchy latte art, I'm sure others can do better!


----------



## Inspector

Think I have nailed Das Almas.

Quite fine grind 12.5 on Niche 95 degrees 17gr in 42 out in 50 seconds.

I can hear screaming roasted peanuts in the cup lol. Very well balanced with green apple sourness. Loved it.


----------



## Zeak

Got my beans from Quantum. No roast date .( Not knowing how long I should let them rest for (if at all) is a bummer.


----------



## Jez H

No roast date? That's strange. I'd give them a buzz.


----------



## Zeak

So, officially, half a bag in, I don't like that Myanmar. Tried a few V60 recipes, even presso'd it and it's just a bit bland. Have a feeling it's a bit over-roasted, all I can taste is bitterness and chocolatey vibes. Nothing else. Has a good caffeine kick though. Hopefully Costa Rica is better. BTW they didn't reply back re: roast date, so screw them.


----------



## Skizz

Zeak said:


> So, officially, half a bag in, I don't like that Myanmar. Tried a few V60 recipes, even presso'd it and it's just a bit bland. Have a feeling it's a bit over-roasted, all I can taste is bitterness and chocolatey vibes. Nothing else. Has a good caffeine kick though. Hopefully Costa Rica is better. BTW they didn't reply back re: roast date, so screw them.


 That's disappointing. If you've got an AP then maybe try a really coarse and really long brew. I've found that can sweeten things up with some beans. With others it can make 'em a bit overpowering or slightly acrid, but worth a try. I rarely go over four minutes but that's generally enough to shed more light on the bean if I'm struggling with shorter brews or shots. Others go way longer and report great results.


----------



## hotmetal

Yes, worth trying a ten minute aeropress. That can bring out sweetness sometimes. I only ever go shorter than that if I'm desperate for caffeine!

___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Zeak

Skizz said:


> That's disappointing. If you've got an AP then maybe try a really coarse and really long brew. I've found that can sweeten things up with some beans. With others it can make 'em a bit overpowering or slightly acrid, but worth a try. I rarely go over four minutes but that's generally enough to shed more light on the bean if I'm struggling with shorter brews or shots. Others go way longer and report great results.


 Thanks! Will give it a go.



hotmetal said:


> Yes, worth trying a ten minute aeropress. That can bring out sweetness sometimes. I only ever go shorter than that if I'm desperate for caffeine!
> 
> ___
> Eat, drink and be merry


 10 min??  Hm, why not.


----------



## jaffro

Zeak said:


> Thanks! Will give it a go.
> 
> 10 min??  Hm, why not.


 I rarely go below 20 mins for Aeropress haha. Love a long steep!


----------



## Zeak

jaffro said:


> I rarely go below 20 mins for Aeropress haha. Love a long steep!


 Wow..Maybe I need to revisit my AP technique.


----------



## jaffro

Zeak said:


> Wow..Maybe I need to revisit my AP technique.


 If you don't like the beans as they are then it's worth a try. What's the worst that can happen?

I wouldn't personally grind much coarser, maybe a bit. It doesn't increase the strength as much as you think, just draws the flavour out differently.


----------



## Zeak

jaffro said:


> If you don't like the beans as they are then it's worth a try. What's the worst that can happen?
> I wouldn't personally grind much coarser, maybe a bit. It doesn't increase the strength as much as you think, just draws the flavour out differently.


Good shout, let's give it a go.


----------



## Zeak

New Colombian beans form Horsham.

*Varietal* - Caturra
*Preparation* - Natural
*Location* - El Pital, Danilo
*Altitude* - 1700 masl

*Juicy fruit notes including red grape, cherry, pineapple and a lovely sweetness.*If you like juicy, fruity coffees then this is the one for you!

Nothing experimental about it but sounds good huh?


----------



## Xabi17

One for the next order!


----------



## Nicd

Duplicate


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

We have a Black Honey process Honduras that might float your boat arriving next week.

Oh and a rather lovely fermented Colombia too.


----------



## Nicd

BlackCatCoffee said:


> We have a Black Honey process Honduras that might float your boat arriving next week.
> 
> Oh and a rather lovely fermented Colombia too.


 Sounds very, very interesting!


----------



## Zeak

BlackCatCoffee said:


> We have a Black Honey process Honduras that might float your boat arriving next week.
> Oh and a rather lovely fermented Colombia too.


Looking forward!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

You may be interested is this months LSOL.... Just saying like









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeak

Hairy_Hogg said:


> You may be interested is this months LSOL.... Just saying like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I'm easily persuaded these days + super disappointed in my recent purchase from Quantum







Signed up.


----------



## Rhys

BlackCatCoffee said:


> We have a Black Honey process Honduras that might float your boat arriving next week.
> 
> Oh and a rather lovely fermented Colombia too.


 Just ordered some Nicaragua - Santa Luz Estate 'Pineapple Candy' - Yeast Fermented that sounds interesting..


----------



## Zeak

Oh boy oh boy oh boy!











*Producer:*

Jairo Arcila

*Farm/Mill:*


Maracay


*Cultivar*:

Castillo

*Process*:

Anaerobic EF1 Natural ( * airhorn * )

*Location*:

Quindeo

*Altitude:*


1,900 - 2,000 masl


*Harvest:*

May - July


Expect notes of Pomegranate, Blood Orange, Passion Fruit.

£14 for 250g though. A bit on the ouch side.. Might cop if there's still that 20% discount.


----------



## Jez H

Zeak said:


> Oh boy oh boy oh boy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 42075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Producer:*
> 
> Jairo Arcila
> 
> *Farm/Mill:*
> 
> 
> Maracay
> 
> 
> *Cultivar*:
> 
> Castillo
> 
> *Process*:
> 
> Anaerobic EF1 Natural ( * airhorn * )
> 
> *Location*:
> 
> Quindeo
> 
> *Altitude:*
> 
> 
> 1,900 - 2,000 masl
> 
> 
> *Harvest:*
> 
> May - July
> 
> 
> Expect notes of Pomegranate, Blood Orange, Passion Fruit.
> 
> https://kissthehippo.com/collections/all-products/products/colombia-maracay
> 
> £14 for 250g though. A bit on the ouch side.. Might cop if there's still that 20% discount.


 Agreed, this sounds fantastic. Never tried them either.


----------



## Zeak

@Jez H I did (George Street Blend and Rwanda, Sholi) and it was very very good. Free delivery on all orders which makes it appealing too. The discount code is gone though .(


----------



## Jez H

Zeak said:


> @Jez H I did (George Street Blend and Rwanda, Sholi) and it was very very good. Free delivery on all orders which makes it appealing too. The discount code is gone though .(


 Free delivery is still excellent. 
just stumbled upon this, after your last post, which sounds completely off the funk scale. Tropical bubblegum, rum & raisin, berry funk? Yes please! Will have to order this when supplies are down.

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/single-origin-coffee/products/colombia-monteverde-caturra-natural?variant=34422552264872


----------



## Zeak

Jez H said:


> Free delivery is still excellent.
> just stumbled upon this, after your last post, which sounds completely off the funk scale. Tropical bubblegum, rum & raisin, berry funk? Yes please! Will have to order this when supplies are down.


 Oh damn, just reading this makes me excited: "Newerly Gutierrez (Son of Gildardo and now in charge of Monteverde's processing) has a unique system for processing naturals with fermentation times running from 60 hours up to 100. This lot is his 'yellow' natural, which means it had an extended fermentation of 80 hours. With that in mind, expect funky notes of rum and raisin, tropical bubblegum, stewed banana and funky berry!"


----------



## Jez H

Zeak said:


> Oh damn, just reading this makes me excited: "Newerly Gutierrez (Son of Gildardo and now in charge of Monteverde's processing) has a unique system for processing naturals with fermentation times running from 60 hours up to 100. This lot is his 'yellow' natural, which means it had an extended fermentation of 80 hours. With that in mind, expect funky notes of rum and raisin, tropical bubblegum, stewed banana and funky berry!"


 Sounds immense doesn't it! I'm often disappointed by so called funky naturals. They all seem a little too tame, but this sounds bang on the money.


----------



## Nicd

This might encourage me to order from Rave again. I was irrationality unhappy with them when I subscribed and got sent a Christmas Blend. Two things I don't like in one. People here do seem to have good things to say about them though so I'm willing to forgive...

I'm just finishing up a discounted three month sub to Kiss the Hippo (awaiting the final bag with excitement). At £12 a go to renew, I'm tempted to look elsewhere but they have sent me two great coffees, including a lovely natural Honduran at the start of the month.


----------



## Nicd

matted said:


> I was going to until bin juice was mentioned...
> 
> 🤔😂


 Yep. I don't think it's made it on to SCA coffee wheel just yet.

I thought it was a delicious coffee.


----------



## Jez H

Nicd said:


> This might encourage me to order from Rave again. I was irrationality unhappy with them when I subscribed and got sent a Christmas Blend. Two things I don't like in one. People here do seem to have good things to say about them though so I'm willing to forgive...
> 
> I'm just finishing up a discounted three month sub to Kiss the Hippo (awaiting the final bag with excitement). At £12 a go to renew, I'm tempted to look elsewhere but they have sent me two great coffees, including a lovely natural Honduran at the start of the month.


 Have a look at Django. I think my subscription works out about £6.50 a bag delivered. And Stephen says he'll try to send me a natural where possible. It's my 2nd sub with them & they've been brilliant.


----------



## Nicd

Jez H said:


> Have a look at Django. I think my subscription works out about £6.50 a bag delivered. And Stephen says he'll try to send me a natural where possible. It's my 2nd sub with them & they've been brilliant.


 Cheers. I started a monthly sub with them earlier this month and have been impressed-a very, very drinkable Ethiopian natural this month.


----------



## SDM

Zeak said:


> @Jez H I did (George Street Blend and Rwanda, Sholi) and it was very very good. Free delivery on all orders which makes it appealing too. The discount code is gone though .(


 I think you can still use HELPNHS for 10% off (and they will make a donation to the NHS too).

I've had the Sholi before, really enjoyed it.


----------



## tallamericano

I just bought some Potosi XO from a roaster in Ireland. Has anyone else here tried. He suggested if I'm doing espresso to have 35g out and and add 35g water. Looking forward to it but he said to leave the beans for 7 days to degass.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

tallamericano said:


> I just bought some Potosi XO from a roaster in Ireland. Has anyone else here tried. He suggested if I'm doing espresso to have 35g out and and add 35g water. Looking forward to it but he said to leave the beans for 7 days to degass.


 Lovely coffee. Personally I wouldn't add the water to it but that comes down to personal taste I guess.

Just taste and see how you get on.


----------



## Jez H

Just received this for my latest Django subscription & it sounds bang on the money!


----------



## Skizz

Horsham have more 'El Mirdaor' on the way from Costa Rica. El Mirador only do naturals, with this one being slow-dried and the last lot being funkier than Bootsy's' right thumb. I gave a couple of brews' worth to a friend and their reaction on opening the bag and getting a whiff was a comical 'WTF is that?!'. They dug the taste though and have been hunting interesting naturals ever since.

Horsham are saying this even better than the last lot but whether that means funkier or more complex, we'll have to see. Subscribers only to begin with but worth a punt when it goes on the web shop.


----------



## Zeak

Skizz said:


> Horsham have more 'El Mirdaor' on the way from Costa Rica. El Mirador only do naturals, with this one being slow-dried and the last lot being funkier than Bootsy's' right thumb. I gave a couple of brews' worth to a friend and their reaction on opening the bag and getting a whiff was a comical _'WTF is that?!'. _They dug the taste though and have been hunting interesting naturals ever since.
> Horsham are saying this even better than the last lot but whether that means funkier or more complex, we'll have to see. Subscribers only to begin with but worth a punt when it goes on the web shop.


I went with Colombia - La Primevera. Got sold on the extended 34h fermentation.

Also, Origin sent me an email with something juicy inside. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Jez H

Just ordered the Origin Zeak! Sounds fantastic. 20% off AND free delivery. No brainer.


----------



## Zeak

Jez H said:


> Just ordered the Origin Zeak! Sounds fantastic. 20% off AND free delivery. No brainer.


 Awesome! Can't wait to hear what you think about it .)


----------



## Zeak

Oh boy. Just when I ordered two bags from Horsham, they introduced something really interesting. Lactic fermented washed bean fr West Java.

West Java - Finsa Andung Sari Washed

Varietal - Andung Sari
Preparation - Washed - Lactic bacteria wet fermentation
Location - Sunda, West Java, Indonesia
Altitude - 1400 masl
Importer - Nordic Approach

This is our first ever coffee from West Java and it's a taste profile we don't normally experience from Indonesia. Coffees from this part of the world are often processed using the wet hulled method know for rich chocolate, earthy flavours that very much divides the crowd. This coffee is very different and has been processed as a washed coffee with a focus creating a clean, high scoring microlot of just 8 x 69kg bags.


----------



## jaffro

Jez H said:


> Just received this for my latest Django subscription & it sounds bang on the money!


 Ha, I just ordered a kilo of this sometime at the end of last week. 20% off and free delivery made it something like £18 a kilo, which is nuts.

I'm about 2/3 of the way through a kilo of natural Ugandan from before and its going down great in flat whites. I prefer others in filter, but all I want in a flat white is boozy fruit, leave the complex flavours to filter and straight espresso.

Hopefully the Costa Rica hits the spot! Although it'll be hitting the freezer after a bit of rest I suspect.


----------



## Nicd

Zeak said:


> Oh boy. Just when I ordered two bags from Horsham, they introduced something really interesting. Lactic fermented washed bean fr West Java.
> 
> West Java - Finsa Andung Sari Washed
> 
> Varietal - Andung Sari
> Preparation - Washed - Lactic bacteria wet fermentation
> Location - Sunda, West Java, Indonesia
> Altitude - 1400 masl
> Importer - Nordic Approach
> 
> This is our first ever coffee from West Java and it's a taste profile we don't normally experience from Indonesia. Coffees from this part of the world are often processed using the wet hulled method know for rich chocolate, earthy flavours that very much divides the crowd. This coffee is very different and has been processed as a washed coffee with a focus creating a clean, high scoring microlot of just 8 x 69kg bags.
> 
> https://www.horshamcoffeeroaster.co.uk/products/west-java-finsa-andung-sari-washed


 It's a real test of self control isn't it?! I got both the emails from Origin and Horsham and saw Black Cat's latest offerings, looked at my existing 2kg of beans and wondered if I could just about squeeze some more in...


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Zeak said:


> Oh boy. Just when I ordered two bags from Horsham, they introduced something really interesting. Lactic fermented washed bean fr West Java.
> 
> West Java - Finsa Andung Sari Washed
> 
> Varietal - Andung Sari
> Preparation - Washed - Lactic bacteria wet fermentation
> Location - Sunda, West Java, Indonesia
> Altitude - 1400 masl
> Importer - Nordic Approach
> 
> This is our first ever coffee from West Java and it's a taste profile we don't normally experience from Indonesia. Coffees from this part of the world are often processed using the wet hulled method know for rich chocolate, earthy flavours that very much divides the crowd. This coffee is very different and has been processed as a washed coffee with a focus creating a clean, high scoring microlot of just 8 x 69kg bags.
> 
> https://www.horshamcoffeeroaster.co.uk/products/west-java-finsa-andung-sari-washed


 I had a sample of this from NA the other week. Very nice.


----------



## Jez H

jaffro said:


> Ha, I just ordered a kilo of this sometime at the end of last week. 20% off and free delivery made it something like £18 a kilo, which is nuts.
> 
> I'm about 2/3 of the way through a kilo of natural Ugandan from before and its going down great in flat whites. I prefer others in filter, but all I want in a flat white is boozy fruit, leave the complex flavours to filter and straight espresso.
> 
> Hopefully the Costa Rica hits the spot! Although it'll be hitting the freezer after a bit of rest I suspect.


 It will definitely hit the spot! Getting better with time too.


----------



## ontheslither

Zeak said:


> Oh boy oh boy oh boy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 42075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Producer:*
> 
> Jairo Arcila
> 
> *Farm/Mill:*
> 
> 
> Maracay
> 
> 
> *Cultivar*:
> 
> Castillo
> 
> *Process*:
> 
> Anaerobic EF1 Natural ( * airhorn * )
> 
> *Location*:
> 
> Quindeo
> 
> *Altitude:*
> 
> 
> 1,900 - 2,000 masl
> 
> 
> *Harvest:*
> 
> May - July
> 
> 
> Expect notes of Pomegranate, Blood Orange, Passion Fruit.
> 
> https://kissthehippo.com/collections/all-products/products/colombia-maracay
> 
> £14 for 250g though. A bit on the ouch side.. Might cop if there's still that 20% discount.


 I have to say I tried these beans for the first time this morning and.. wow.

I would say this is my favourite coffee I have had this year.

Enjoyed in a flat white but will try an espresso shortly.

Such a shame they are over my usual budget!


----------



## arty11

Can't see this already mentioned, but have really enjoyed Rave's Colombian Monteverde. It is very funky, but absolutely delicious. You can absolutely taste the rum & raisin and bubblegum. Really different coffee.

Highly recommended for anyone liking funky beans!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Hairy_Hogg said:


> You may be interested is this months LSOL.... Just saying like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


 For any of you who jumped on this, it was a 204 hour fermentation (longest I have heard of!)


----------



## jaffro

Hairy_Hogg said:


> For any of you who jumped on this, it was a 204 hour fermentation (longest I have heard of!)


 And it was AWESOME.


----------



## jaffro

Just cracked these guys out the freezer having finished the natural Ugandan I had from Django before.

Can confirm, 8/10 on the funkometer. Got that punchy natural fruitiness/sweetness that I think a lot of people are after. Tasting notes from Django are pretty much spot on for me.

Suspect it'll be awesome in a flat white only tried one this morning. Think 15:35 in 36 seconds was a bit too long, need to try a coarser grind I think to get the fruit out.


----------



## Jackabb

jaffro said:


> So I can report back on a couple...
> Crankhouse's Colombia XO is the weirdest but potentially greatest bean I've tried. It's literally punch of funky rum with fruity notes in the background. I love it, most other people's reaction has been something along the lines of "what the #@!* is this?!" which I find hilarious... Needless to say I only give them a taste because it's rather expensive per cup...
> Just had my first flat white with the Django Ugandan beans. Funky natural for sure. Need a bit of tinkering, got 15:30 in about 22 seconds at a relatively fine grind but think it could do with going a bit finer.
> Sketchy latte art, I'm sure others can do better!
> <img alt="IMG_20200618_134947.thumb.jpg.d844c1f169fd81ba135f70a0e8a20921.jpg" data-fileid="41391" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_06/IMG_20200618_134947.thumb.jpg.d844c1f169fd81ba135f70a0e8a20921.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


I really enjoyed the ugandan natural from Django. Although I wouldn't describe as funky just a straight up fruit bomb. Massive hit of blueberry.

I'm currently finding Ugandan Naturals as my go to, replacing Ethiopia

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jez H

Agreed. Definite fruit bomb & no funk. Beautiful coffee though!


----------



## jaffro

Jackabb said:


> I really enjoyed the ugandan natural from Django. Although I wouldn't describe as funky just a straight up fruit bomb. Massive hit of blueberry.
> 
> I'm currently finding Ugandan Naturals as my go to, replacing Ethiopia
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk





Jez H said:


> Agreed. Definite fruit bomb & no funk. Beautiful coffee though!


 That's fair, maybe the la bolsa isn't as funky as people want either. It's a fruit bomb and I find it interesting though!


----------



## Zeak

Quick note on the Horsham's West Java lactic fermentation bean.

I've had some experience with lactic fermentation before and had my expectations set to specific taste features (in other words, I was hoping for something funky). What I got was a nice, almost generic pallete. Raisins, milk chocolate, molasses. Nothing funky about it. Tried it as espresso at different ratios, flat white, Aeropress, V60. It's good, but nothing special. Kinda sad that I've ordered a whole kilo.


----------



## Nicd

Zeak said:


> Quick note on the Horsham's West Java lactic fermentation bean.
> 
> I've had some experience with lactic fermentation before and had my expectations set to specific taste features (in other words, I was hoping for something funky). What I got was a nice, almost generic pallete. Raisins, milk chocolate, molasses. Nothing funky about it. Tried it as espresso at different ratios, flat white, Aeropress, V60. It's good, but nothing special. Kinda sad that I've ordered a whole kilo.


 Makes for disappointing reading from a 'funky' perspective. I think I've got into a habit of thinking every extended/lactic/anaerobic fermentation is going to somehow push the boundaries and when it is simply 'interesting' or 'nice' I'm overly disappointed. Hence this thread I guess...

Anyone tempted by Horsham's new Colombian Geisha?


----------



## Zeak

Nicd said:


> Makes for disappointing reading from a 'funky' perspective. I think I've got into a habit of thinking every extended/lactic/anaerobic fermentation is going to somehow push the boundaries and when it is simply 'interesting' or 'nice' I'm overly disappointed. Hence this thread I guess...
> Anyone tempted by Horsham's new Colombian Geisha?


Yes, precisely thoughts. Oh well, can't win them all.

I think at £20 per 200g it's kinda over my budget tbh.  But please let us know what's it like if you decide to take a plunge.


----------



## Skizz

Here's one for next time @Zeak: Hasbean's 'Las Alasitas'. Got a nice stewed fruit funk going on with a slight vanilla sweetness and a hint of booze. Not the rum 'n raisin blast of some others but definitely more booze than I've had recently.

Worth a go next time it's on.


----------



## Zeak

Skizz said:


> Here's one for next time @Zeak: Hasbean's 'Las Alasitas'. Got a nice stewed fruit funk going on with a slight vanilla sweetness and a hint of booze. Not the rum 'n raisin blast of some others but definitely more booze than I've had recently.
> Worth a go next time it's on.
> 
> <img alt="424C5485-0F34-4394-B152-BA1AB6A4C78E_1_201_a.thumb.jpeg.6ce52c30a870ec5c9fb15b3abda4266d.jpeg" data-fileid="43649" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_08/424C5485-0F34-4394-B152-BA1AB6A4C78E_1_201_a.thumb.jpeg.6ce52c30a870ec5c9fb15b3abda4266d.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Awesome, thanks! If only I didn't have 1.5+kg of various beans right now..


----------



## Skizz

Zeak said:


> Awesome, thanks! If only I didn't have 1.5+kg of various beans right now..


 What a nightmare!


----------



## Zeak

Skizz said:


> What a nightmare!


I know.. #firstworldproblems


----------



## Stu Beck

Crankhouse just launched a couple of selections from El Salvador...Also overloaded with beans right now 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Zeak

Stu Beck said:


> Crankhouse just launched a couple of selections from El Salvador...Also overloaded with beans right now


 Oh boy... If you (or anyone else) end up getting it, could you please report here if it actually boozy and liqueury? I'd take a plunge if so.


----------



## sixpence

I've gotten addicted to this from Bell Lane here in Ireland. For comparative fun, they also have a version processed with Sugar cane, and an aerobic one (from a different farm in the same region).

I ordered it on a lark initially. Small bag, no great loss if I didn't like it. Then discovered that funky and fruity is apparently my cup of choice.

I was really happy to discover this thread and look forward to trying some of the ones you've mentioned.


----------



## Zeak

sixpence said:


> I've gotten addicted to this from Bell Lane here in Ireland. For comparative fun, they also have a version processed with Sugar cane, and an aerobic one (from a different farm in the same region).
> I ordered it on a lark initially. Small bag, no great loss if I didn't like it. Then discovered that funky and fruity is apparently my cup of choice.
> I was really happy to discover this thread and look forward to trying some of the ones you've mentioned.


 Good to have you here  Go team funk.


----------



## Zeak

Just put an order for 500x2 of Anaerobics from Crankhouse. With a special bundle discount it comes out at £7.5 per 250g which is a steal for Pacamara. Fingers crossed they are as boozy as that Pineapple Candy.


----------



## Stu Beck

Zeak said:


> Just put an order for 500x2 of Anaerobics from Crankhouse. With a special bundle discount it comes out at £7.5 per 250g which is a steal for Pacamara. Fingers crossed they are as boozy as that Pineapple Candy.


 That's a sweet deal, hope they're as ripe and boozy as they sound ????????????


----------



## Zeak

Something interesting from Horsham.


----------



## Jony

£50 a kilo because I can only put four lots of 250 in.


----------



## Nicd

Zeak said:


> Something interesting from Horsham.
> 
> https://www.horshamcoffeeroaster.co.uk/products/honduras-yolanda-arita


 These do look interesting. Does any one tend to get large amounts of emails from Horsham of the 'how are you? It's been a while...' or 'did you forget something?' variety. Great Roaster, fantastic coffee but beginning to really dislike their automated mail settings-it's far from 'funky'!


----------



## Jony

They do slightly stalk you😂


----------



## Nicd

Jony said:


> They do slightly stalk you😂


 The really annoying thing is that it probably works...


----------



## Zeak

Nicd said:


> These do look interesting. Does any one tend to get large amounts of emails from Horsham of the 'how are you? It's been a while...' or 'did you forget something?' variety. Great Roaster, fantastic coffee but beginning to really dislike their automated mail settings-it's far from 'funky'!


Haha, tell me about it. They do need to tone down their comms but on the other hand it damn right works as I keep opening them and making a purchase. But, emails like "Are you ok? You've been awfully quite lately" two days after I purchased 1.5kg of beans from them is a bit over the top lol.


----------



## Jony

Better then twiglets 😎😜


----------



## Jez H

😅



Jony said:


> Better then twiglets 😎😜


----------



## hotmetal

This is currently my favourite thread, glad it got started, a constant supply of great recommendations. All I need to do is actually get on top of all my stocks and the LSOL and actually try some!

___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Jony

I agree got far to much here right now, I need to freeze some down.


----------



## Zeak

I literally have 17.5g of any beans left lol. At one moment (fairly recently) had so much I had to freeze some, and now I'm finding myself in this awkward situation. WFH increased consumption dramatically. Hoping Mr Postman comes tomorrow..


----------



## Jez H

Zeak said:


> I literally have 17.5g of any beans left lol. At one moment (fairly recently) had so much I had to freeze some, and now I'm finding myself in this awkward situation. WFH increased consumption dramatically. Hoping Mr Postman comes tomorrow..


 Schoolboy error! 😆


----------



## Zeak

Jez H said:


> Schoolboy error!


I will pay for this error by drinking instant all day tomorrow..


----------



## Jez H

Zeak said:


> Jez H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schoolboy error!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will pay for this error by drinking instant all day tomorrow..
Click to expand...

 Noooo...........drink tea instead. Preferably Yorkshire Gold!


----------



## Zeak

Ok so Santa Petrona smells like an adventure. Can't wait to try. Putting Pacamara through presso now. Not boozy at all (despite being anaerobic) but sweet and oh so no nice.









PS can I just say that Crankhouse has the best tactile packaging experience. That sandpapery plastic is super cool.


----------



## Zeak

That Santa Petrona Bourbon is something. Made a few Aeropresses and a few V60s with it. Super flavourful and playful and when reaches room temperature almost tastes like a trendy fruity IPA thanks to that boozy vibe. Will run it through Gaggia properly soon, but already ordered more from David.


----------



## Xabi17

Nicd said:


> These do look interesting. Does any one tend to get large amounts of emails from Horsham of the 'how are you? It's been a while...' or 'did you forget something?' variety. Great Roaster, fantastic coffee but beginning to really dislike their automated mail settings-it's far from 'funky'!


 It really annoys me. I asked them to stop it and they replied but it hasn't stopped. Need to ask them again. Might just log out from all my devices so they don't do it again.


----------



## Jony

Didn't fancy those. Got enough for a while


----------



## olivier

Ordered 250g of those barrel-aged Mexican beans, but haven't received them yet... maybe tomorrow, will keep you posted!


----------



## olivier

Right, so received the barrel-aged Craft House beans yesterday, and gave them ago this morning. Had them as espresso... probably a bit early (roasted 31/08), and could notice they were still degasing. Anyway, for what it's worth, my first impression is that the barrel aging did gave the beans some oaky flavours, which I can definitely recognise as newish oak. It's not "in your face", but there is a noticeable vanilla-ish flavour going on. Didn't find it particularly boozy though, definitely much less than some (non barrel-aged) naturals!

Haven't really fully dialed it in though, so my perception might evolve. So far I'd say, interesting as a novelty, not as full on as I feared, but nothing to write home about either. Happy to have tried it though!


----------



## nufc1

Got a sample of Colonna's limited release rare beans included with my subscription. They are excellent! Super sweet! I think they're pushing it a bit with the eucalyptus tasting note but there is a real 'freshness' to it!


----------



## Jez H

Zeak said:


> Is it £8.5 in-store or there's a code? Anything else worth picking up to justify shipping?
> 
> Oh and how are you drinking it?


 Sorry, bought from my local cafe, so no code.

always Aeropress Zeak. Bean of the year for me.


----------



## Zeak

nufc1 said:


> Got a sample of Colonna's limited release rare beans included with my subscription. They are excellent! Super sweet! I think they're pushing it a bit with the eucalyptus tasting note but there is a real 'freshness' to it!
> <img alt="IMG_20200829_091510.thumb.jpg.2d2448d49d6c467ef05f9d48c1410b09.jpg" data-fileid="44895" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_09/IMG_20200829_091510.thumb.jpg.2d2448d49d6c467ef05f9d48c1410b09.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Sounds really great. Lacto-bacteria process is usually super funky. Never tried colonna before.


----------



## Stu Beck

nufc1 said:


> Got a sample of Colonna's limited release rare beans included with my subscription. They are excellent! Super sweet! I think they're pushing it a bit with the eucalyptus tasting note but there is a real 'freshness' to it!
> 
> View attachment 44895


 Lovely beans these. Had them same ones last month through LSOL roasted by Carvetii


----------



## Stu Beck

Zeak said:


> Ok so Santa Petrona smells like an adventure. Can't wait to try. Putting Pacamara through presso now. Not boozy at all (despite being anaerobic) but sweet and oh so no nice.
> 
> PS can I just say that Crankhouse has the best tactile packaging experience. That sandpapery plastic is super cool.


 So which variety do you prefer @Zeak ?


----------



## Zeak

Stu Beck said:


> So which variety do you prefer @Zeak ?


Definitely the Bourbon one as it's more pronounced. As the label says, boozy and hoppy. Interestingly it has a (slightly) lower cupping score. If you like funky stuff, that's the one to go out of two.


----------



## Stu Beck

Zeak said:


> Stu Beck said:
> 
> 
> 
> So which variety do you prefer @Zeak ?
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely the Bourbon one as it's more pronounced. As the label says, boozy and hoppy. Interestingly it has a (slightly) lower cupping score. If you like funky stuff, that's the one to go out of two.
Click to expand...

 Nice one. Think I'd be tempted to get the bundle deal if there's any left at the end of the month...


----------



## hotmetal

nufc1 said:


> Got a sample of Colonna's limited release rare beans included with my subscription. They are excellent! Super sweet! I think they're pushing it a bit with the eucalyptus tasting note but there is a real 'freshness' to it!
> <img alt="IMG_20200829_091510.thumb.jpg.2d2448d49d6c467ef05f9d48c1410b09.jpg" data-fileid="44895" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_09/IMG_20200829_091510.thumb.jpg.2d2448d49d6c467ef05f9d48c1410b09.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Was in there this morning and had that. Only after drinking it did I realise it was the LSOL from last month (Carvettii)!

___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## olivier

Finally got round to trying the Colombia Villa Esperanza Carbonic Maceration Geisha from Horsham, and wow, that sure is a weird one! Had it as a V60, and it was full on peach aromas and flavours, from the opening of the bag to the cup.

I forgot to "purge" my grinder before moving on to brewing an espresso with a different bean. I don't know how much retention there was but probably not loads (it's a Monolith), although you tend to have a little bit more when making large adjustments to grind size. And whatever was left fro the Villa Esperanza in the grinder completely overpowered the taste of the espresso I pulled next! That's how strong it is.

I can't say I didn't like it, but it's a bit full on. I'm used to a little more subtlety from geshas... but really something to be smelled/tasted to believe it!


----------



## jaffro

Anyone else get Standart magazine? This is the sample that came with it this month. Can't see it on Origin's website at all though!


----------



## Nicd

jaffro said:


> Anyone else get Standart magazine? This is the sample that came with it this month. Can't see it on Origin's website at all though!
> 
> View attachment 44973


 Got this too! Looks very interesting! I was a little disappointed it was a British roaster this quarter but the coffee may make up for it!


----------



## Nicd

Bought my first a dark arts coffee after tasting at my local cafe -very special and, yes, white wine fermentation does give it a real acidic wine kick. An intense coffee; not one for everyday drinking!


----------



## Zeak

Nicd said:


> Bought my first a dark arts coffee after tasting at my local cafe -very special and, yes, white wine fermentation does give it a real acidic wine kick. An intense coffee; not one for everyday drinking!
> <img alt="IMG_20200911_172011.thumb.jpg.1f5671c2e1308450bb31b30957499e2a.jpg" data-fileid="45043" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_09/IMG_20200911_172011.thumb.jpg.1f5671c2e1308450bb31b30957499e2a.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Oh damn, never thought properly checking them out. Good shout. Is it a seasonal/limited run bean or they usually have it? Can't buy any more atm.


----------



## Zeak

Yeah, once you get a whiff of that funkiness there's no turning back haha. Although, as you say, it's not an everyday day appeal. I stored another bag of Crankhouse's for when my Niche arrives in November to see if there's any difference and ordered some blends for everyday use from Artisan just to take a break, cleanse the pallette.


----------



## jaffro

Nicd said:


> Got this too! Looks very interesting! I was a little disappointed it was a British roaster this quarter but the coffee may make up for it!


 Yeah agreed! It does sound interesting for sure.

Planning to cup all the coffees I have in at the moment later this afternoon. I'll include this one 😊

Did you get the one from onyx last month? It was incredible... One of my top coffees of the year. But dlshoppibg from the US was extortionate, so guess I won't be trying those beans again!


----------



## Zeak

Getcho wallets out.

This is our second coffee from Jairo Arcilla, who also produced our beloved Maracay, although this one comes from Jairo's other farm, Villarazo. This lot underwent a process called anaerobic natural fermentation. Essentially the coffee cherries were sealed in a bag without oxygen and placed in water tanks so that the cherries could be kept at a stable 22 degrees celsius. The coffee was left inside the tanks for 60 hours before being removed and dried in the sun. Anaerobic naturals are known for their intense flavours and big sweetness, a result of the coffee seed inside the cherries taking in the nutrients from the fruit.

Producer: Jairo Arcilla
Farm/Mill: Villarazo
Cultivar: Castillo
Process: Anaerobic Natural
Location: Armenia, Quindio
Altitude: 1400 masl
Harvest: September - December

Expect notes of Blackberry, Cola, Passion Fruit.


----------



## hotmetal

Zeak said:


> Getcho wallets out.


 Holy Hippo you're not kidding! I like KTH and drink in there (when they were open) but I'll have to wait till my boss stops deducting the Covid19 (borrow from overworked employees to buy out competitors) fee from my wages before I start spending nearly fifty per key!

I've had my eye on this from Rave though... Anyone tried it?

Colombia Monteverde 'Yellow' Natural

Another delicious and bonkers natural! If you like to get on down with the deep deep Funk, this will be right up your street.

This lot is his 'yellow' natural, which means it had an extended fermentation of 80 hours. With that in mind, expect super funky notes of rum-raisin, tropical bubblegum, stewed banana and funky berry!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeak

hotmetal said:


> Holy Hippo you're not kidding! I like KTH and drink in there (when they were open) but I'll have to wait till my boss stops deducting the Covid19 (borrow from overworked employees to buy out competitors) fee from my wages before I start spending nearly fifty per key!
> 
> I've had my eye on this from Rave though... Anyone tried it?
> 
> Colombia Monteverde 'Yellow' Natural
> Another delicious and bonkers natural! If you like to get on down with the deep deep Funk, this will be right up your street.
> 
> This lot is his 'yellow' natural, which means it had an extended fermentation of 80 hours. With that in mind, expect super funky notes of rum-raisin, tropical bubblegum, stewed banana and funky berry!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Yeah ,just checked it out. Sounds good. Also there's an Extended Fermentation version of it:

Colombia Villamaria (Extended Fermentation)
Is there a discount code for Rave lying around?


----------



## steffanjtaylor

Zeak said:


> Something interesting from Horsham.
> 
> https://www.horshamcoffeeroaster.co.uk/products/honduras-yolanda-arita


 These beans really are different; very pleasant.


----------



## Xabi17

Yeah I'm enjoying them too. Actually not as hugely 'funky' as I was expecting but still excellently fruity


----------



## hotmetal

Ah we know Jollybean on here. I think he was a member before he started the roasting business. I've had stuff from him that I enjoyed very much.

Back to my post from 17th Sep, I finally gave in and ordered a key of the crazy yellow stuff from Rave, and it turned up today. Only roasted on 22nd so too early for espresso, but I couldn't resist an early doors aeropress. It's mental! Big beans, through 1st crack, but still light-ish and rather than the 'blueberry, strawberry milkshake, lime' you get with an Ethiopian natural, this is like a tropical fruit punch! Stewed banana, berry funk and tropical bubblegum it says on the packet. I've never seen tropical bubblegum so I can't say, but I can see what they mean and it hit all the tasting notes. Smells rather "farmy" mind you, not for the faint hearted. Really enjoying it so far, as an aeropress that's been allowed to cool for a few mins. 12:225 inverted method, no bloom, 4 minutes start to finish, 1.10 on the Aergrind.


----------



## MildredM

hotmetal said:


> Ah we know Jollybean on here. I think he was a member before he started the roasting business.


 Is this 'our' @Jollybean though - there's Jollybean AND JollyBeanRoastery. I am jolly muddled now!!


----------



## Jollybean

Not the same Jollybean I'm afraid @MildredM. The roastery half hinched my name but they do nice coffee so I forgive them 😀


----------



## JollyBeanRoastery

Thanks for the mentions above - I've been a little... very quiet on here the last few years, opened up a shop and coffee bar, along with a new roaster and times got away from me!

The Bookkisa has gone down really well, daresay perhaps my new favourite natural replacing Rocko Mountain of years past! (Although got a Mustefa Abaneko natural lot I need to profile, should be a good'un).

We had a cheeky collab with a local craft brewery to make a coffee IPA. We took a hazy new england kviek yeast IPA and basically cold brewed it with the Bookkisa, I was a little worried how it would work out, but turns out funky naturals and beer go well together!


----------



## Zeak

Gotta say, that Mexican whiskey witchcraft bean is damn good. I couldn't wait the recommended week+ as I (again) ran out of beans but still...it's very funky even through milk. And the smoky barrel definitely comes through. Also ran it through v60 but feel like I need to adjust a few things (grind, dosage, maybe a different filter or all of the above). Was funky but a tad bitter.


----------



## MSM

jaffro said:


> Blueberry, banana and maple syrup?! Sounds like some banging pancake recipe right there...
> 
> Also, I want a picture of this...! "Great in filter or drink it straight from your portafilter as espresso (don't even bother with the cup, just put your head under the machine)"


 Also have a bag of the 'Ethiopia - Bookkisa' turning up - should be here in a few days!


----------



## Stu Beck

Picked up some of the Uncle Funka from Extract recently as there was a bonus 30% discount deal. It's a kiln dried natural process and undoubtedly the most pungent bag of beans i've opened, only had a little sample but it's a worthy contender in this thread for sure. So boozy it feels a bit wrong drinking it in the morning 🤪

Got the latest update from Crankhouse today and wish I could splash out on all five of their new beans...wtf is an *experimental thermal shock process! * (Ok, it's quite complicated and no doubt justifies the premium!)


----------



## Zeak

Stu Beck said:


> Picked up some uncle funka from Extract recently as there was a bonus 30% discount deal. It's a kiln dried natural process and undoubtedly the most pungent bag of beans i've opened, only had a little sample but it's a worthy contender in this thread for sure. So boozy it feels a bit wrong drinking it in the morning 🤪
> 
> Got the latest update from Crankhouse today and wish I could splash out on all five of their new beans...wtf is an *experimental thermal shock process! * (Ok, it's quite complicated and no doubt justifies the premium!)


 I was eyeing that one. Might pick it up next, the price is super decent too.

Crankhouse is on an anaerobic rampage or so it seems. A banger after banger. Although those new beans are a bit on the 'spensive side 🌚


----------



## hotmetal

That crazy yellow one from Rave is interesting. I'm quite into the FSOL (funkier side of life?) but it's almost too weird even for me. I've been drinking it as aeropress and tbh it doesn't even feel like I'm drinking 'coffee' at all. A very light and fruity brew with a strong funky overlay. Strangely compelling, although a bit much for the first cup of the day.

___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## SDM

I haven't tried it but Crankhouse have a few interesting looking beans on at the moment. Can't justify buying any more beans right now, the freezer is already full. The beans I've had from Crankhouse before have all been good.


----------



## winterlight

SDM said:


> I haven't tried it but Crankhouse have a few interesting looking beans on at the moment. Can't justify buying any more beans right now, the freezer is already full. The beans I've had from Crankhouse before have all been good.


 Well, I'm going to take the plunge and order some up on pay day next week. I'll report back when I've brewed with 'em.


----------



## Zeak

winterlight said:


> Anyone tried the Santa Petrona Bourbon from Crankhouse? I've been meaning to try some Crankhouse beans for a while and thought these sounded pretty interesting. Thanks!


 Had one in the freezer since august (3rd bag). Enjoying it now. Funny thing, I remember the funkiness being more pronounced with my older grinder. Weird. Still, one of my favourite beans this year ✌


----------



## Zeak

Horsham has a new bean. Again made using Carbonic Maceration. Has anyone tried?


----------



## winterlight

Had these two turn up from Crankhouse today with roasting dates from about a week ago, so good to go!

The Colombian is elegant, smooth and sweetly perfumed. The plum tasting notes are obvious from the initial gulp, but I can't say that I'm picking up on the lavender. Instead, I'm getting parma violets - similar to the Hasbean Ana Sora beans. I was intrigued by the 'thermal shock' processing, but can't say that it's produced a unique taste experience. And, at £10.50 for £150g, it's a bit overpriced. Nothing that takes it to another level to justify the cost in terms of flavour. It's early days, though, and might develop a bit.

Onto the Santa Petrona Bourbon and these are just as Crankhouse describe: boozy and hoppy. Cherry liqueur and mango notes are spot on and it's really easy to quaff despite the booziness. Going to be a nice drink to wake me up in the mornings.

All put through a V60 on a fairly fine grind - no bitterness from either despite the fineness!

[ATTACH]46980[/ATTACH]


----------



## jaffro

winterlight said:


> Had these two turn up from Crankhouse today with roasting dates from about a week ago, so good to go!
> 
> The Colombian 'Diego Samuel Bermudez' is elegant, smooth and sweetly perfumed. The plum tasting notes are obvious from the initial gulp, but I can't say that I'm picking up on the lavender. Instead, I'm getting parma violets - similar to the Hasbean Ana Sora beans. I was intrigued by the 'thermal shock' processing, but can't say that it's produced a unique taste experience. And, at £10.50 for £150g, it's a bit overpriced. Nothing that takes it to another level to justify the cost in terms of flavour. It's early days, though, and might develop a bit.
> 
> Onto the Santa Petrona Bourbon and these are just as Crankhouse describe: boozy and hoppy. Cherry liqueur and mango notes are spot on and it's really easy to quaff despite the booziness. Going to be a nice drink to wake me up in the mornings.
> 
> All put through a V60 on a fairly fine grind - no bitterness from either despite the fineness!
> 
> View attachment 46980


 I keep hovering over the buy button on crankhouse's stuff at the moment... Last I checked there were two "thermal shock" beans I think and I'm super tempted...

Shame they don't live up to expectations, but the santa petrona sounds amazing!

Crankhouse are always totally on point for me, one of my top roasters.


----------



## winterlight

jaffro said:


> I keep hovering over the buy button on crankhouse's stuff at the moment... Last I checked there were two "thermal shock" beans I think and I'm super tempted...
> 
> Shame they don't live up to expectations, but the santa petrona sounds amazing!
> 
> Crankhouse are always totally on point for me, one of my top roasters.


 Don't get me wrong, the thermal shock ones are nice, but I can't say they taste significantly better than beans I've had for half the price.


----------



## jaffro

winterlight said:


> Don't get me wrong, the thermal shock ones are nice, but I can't say they taste significantly better than beans I've had for half the price.


 Yeah that's fair. I was expecting them to be a bit whacky but I guess they can be un-whacky without being disappointing haha.


----------



## Zeak

Crankhouse is indeed always on point and I admire their persistent experimental offering. Dave always has a bean or two with some funky process.

I'm almost done with Santa Petrona I had in the freezer (frozen a week after roast date). Not sure why but i'm not picking up as much booziness now (in both espresso, V60/AP). Don't know if it's the freezer or Niche.

@winterlight what recipe/method are you using for the pourover?


----------



## winterlight

Zeak said:


> @winterlight what recipe/method are you using for the pourover?


 The James Hoffman method with a 15:1 ratio. My standard method these days. And using the Waitrose Stretton Hills (I think, whichever one is recommended on here anyway) water to make it.


----------



## Xabi17

winterlight said:


> Had these two turn up from Crankhouse today with roasting dates from about a week ago, so good to go
> 
> Onto the Santa Petrona Bourbon and these are just as Crankhouse describe: boozy and hoppy. Cherry liqueur and mango notes are spot on and it's really easy to quaff despite the booziness. Going to be a nice drink to wake me up in the mornings.
> 
> All put through a V60 on a fairly fine grind - no bitterness from either despite the fineness!


 Just ordered two bags of this - looking forward to it. Curiously the 500g at £18 was out of stock, the 250g at £10 was in stock so I ordered two...and it added a discount of £3, taking me to £17! Not that I'm conplaining...


----------



## Jez H

These just arrived from Django this morning. 72 hour macerated natural. Sound fantastic.


----------



## Zeak

This sounds interesting.

*
EDELWEISS OLDEANI ESTATE | TANZANIA
*

Yeast - Controlled Fermentation

Toasted Marshmallow, Red Grape, Chocolate Gateau, Indulgent.


----------



## winterlight

Zeak said:


> This sounds interesting.
> 
> *
> EDELWEISS OLDEANI ESTATE | TANZANIA
> *
> 
> Yeast - Controlled Fermentation
> 
> Toasted Marshmallow, Red Grape, Chocolate Gateau, Indulgent.


 I think that's going to be my next order. Just have to wait and see if I survive the 'corporate restructuring' at work first...


----------



## Nicd

This thread is true temptation. I've just cracked open a bag of Plot's carbonic Ana Sora. Bright, fruity and complex. Well worth checking out, esp if you liked the lovely hasbean roast this year!

I've stopped buying beans from anywhere other than lsol and my local cafe to support local business and take the try before I buy approach; luckily they buy in rosters like plot, has bean, dark arts, bonanza and dark woods so I'm on to something good!


----------



## simontc

Nice thread idea (he says far too late to this thread party)... im all about the funk, my coffee world changed when I had Nicaragua finca el bosque from rave in about 2012/2013 ... id never had anything like it and it lit up all of my pleasure centres. Rocko mountain was my next funky love affair in same time frame (all down to this forum and in particular jeebsy). Since then my quest has always been for the adventurous side of things.... I tried anaerobic beans for first time last year (the excellent jesus limon from cartwheel) and this new wave of experimental naturals certainly seems to have pushed naturals into some extreme places

Extreme places I love

Looking forward to trawling through this thread to see what bonkers offerings you guys have been mining

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## winterlight

I've started on my Edelweiss Oldeani from Vagabond and they're an interesting lot of beans, if not off-the-scale in terms of taste. The cups I've made so far have either been strong on marshmallow or red grape and always with a milk chocolate finish. The flavours also linger for a while afterwards, particularly the marshmallow.

I've been making my brews with 20g to 300ml water in both Aeropress (finally dusted this down) and V60. I think I prefer it in the Aeropress as the longer brew time seems to bring out the flavours more. Max brew time (including bloom) has been 2.30 before plunging, but I think I could get away with leaving it a bit longer.

What's really notable is the bloom on these beans. They swell up very quickly, in my V60 it looked like a chocolate muffin was rapidly rising in the paper! Not sure if this is down to Vagabond's roasting method or the yeast fermentation process, but it certainly stood out.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

These do mega bloom, super gassey. Opened mine today and certainly bang on the tasting notes. Darkest coffee I have had for a long time.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## winterlight

I went to the finest grind on my Delonghi grinder today (which is far from espresso grind) and put my Vagabond beans through my V60. Added a little bit of frothed milk and they worked really well like that, very sweet.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

EL PARAISO GESHA by DIEGO SAMUEL BERMUDEZ

Thermic shock processed Gesha varietal produced by Diego at his family farm El Paraiso
Caua, Colombia | around 1700 masl

*Silky body | honeysuckle florals | strawberry chewits | mango puree | canned peached, Turkish delight*

*Diego Samuel, now 34 year old, is an extremely dedicated coffee grower in the vanguard of speciality coffee production. Having dedicated 13 years of his life to growing coffee, he is now really pushing the boundaries of coffee production and exploring the possibilities of intrinsic flavour enhancement through experimental processing practices. The outcomes we have had the chance to taste are very unique and truly delicious.*

This Gesha varietal that has undergone a very meticulous processing method involving two phase fermentation and thermal shock washing. The resulting cup is absolutely stunning.

Processing method explained:

*1. Cherry picking and selection *Cherries are carefully selected and the lot is composed of 90% fully ripe cherries and 10% semi ripe.

*2. Washing *Cherries are washed with sterilised water to decreased microbial contamination.

*3. First phase of fermentation *Cherry left to ferment in tanks with a pressure relief valve for 60h at a temperature of 18 degrees Celsius.

*4. De-pulping *After 'in cherry' fermentation, the coffee is de-pulped (skin removed) before undergoing the second phase of fermentation.

*5. Second fermentation *The coffee now in parchment is fermented in anaerobic conditions for a further 36h at 18 degrees Celsius.

*6. Thermal shock washing *Firstly, the coffee is washed in water at 35 degrees centigrade and then again at 12 degrees. This is thought to transfix the secondary flavour development that had occurred in the fermentation.

*7. Controlled drying *Finally, the processed coffee is dried under controlled conditions for 29 hours, with air recirculation at a temperature of 35 degrees Celsius and a relative humidity of 25%, until reaching grain humidity between 10% and 11%.

*This is not your everyday coffee. Get ready for a wild ride!*


----------



## Stu Beck

@Hairy_Hogg LSOL spoiler? 🤞😁


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Stu Beck said:


> @Hairy_Hogg LSOL spoiler? 🤞😁


 Not at that price, you would only be getting 150g as well (£46 for 500g)


----------



## richwade80

Thought I'd share my experience of Unkle Funka from Extract.

I tried these for a week in Moka Pot (plus hot milk) and loved it. Really musky but pleasant flavour.

I then tried them for three weeks as flat white etc and could not repeat the notes. I tried everything from 1:1.5 up 1:2.5 and didn't really get past a general toffee flavour at best. They were nice, but not funky.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missy

So the big question for a Sunday evening... Are there any amazing interesting decaf beans out there? This thread is my new favourite place on the forum so you are the people I'm asking. It seems most decaf aims for "inoffensive chocolate" Which I assume is part of the processing?


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

Missy said:


> So the big question for a Sunday evening... Are there any amazing interesting decaf beans out there? This thread is my new favourite place on the forum so you are the people I'm asking. It seems most decaf aims for "inoffensive chocolate" Which I assume is part of the processing?


 Crankhouse El Carmen Decaf is the best I've ever had, and the tasting notes are spot on


----------



## Zeak

richwade80 said:


> Thought I'd share my experience of Unkle Funka from Extract.
> 
> I tried these for a week in Moka Pot (plus hot milk) and loved it. Really musky but pleasant flavour.
> 
> I then tried them for three weeks as flat white etc and could not repeat the notes. I tried everything from 1:1.5 up 1:2.5 and didn't really get past a general toffee flavour at best. They were nice, but not funky.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I got two bags of it and smashed through the first 250g over the weekend. Loving it to bits! It is indeed musky unlike the Pineapple Candy that we had earlier in the year. I think it's definitely getting into my Top 3 beans this year. Thanks to whoever suggested it here 👏


----------



## Stu Beck

richwade80 said:


> Thought I'd share my experience of Unkle Funka from Extract.
> 
> I tried these for a week in Moka Pot (plus hot milk) and loved it. Really musky but pleasant flavour.
> 
> I then tried them for three weeks as flat white etc and could not repeat the notes. I tried everything from 1:1.5 up 1:2.5 and didn't really get past a general toffee flavour at best. They were nice, but not funky.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I took a punt on a kg of these - I tend to buy filter profile beans but thought I'd try em through an aeropress and see how they fair.

Thought the apple sours description was bang on, and brandy cream was apt too for a milky drink. Definitely one of the most unique flavour profiles I've had.


----------



## Stu Beck

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> Crankhouse El Carmen Decaf is the best I've ever had, and the tasting notes are spot on


 I could do with some decaf and might try this - trouble is is I'd be too tempted to add a bunch more beans to the basket 😂

James Gourmet also have this bean and I thought it was excellent.


----------



## winterlight

Just put in an order for the Honduras Blanca Rosa - 90 Hour Macerated from North Star. The flavours sound pretty out there, so looking forward to getting that on the go!


----------



## Jez H

winterlight said:


> Just put in an order for the Honduras Blanca Rosa - 90 Hour Macerated from North Star. The flavours sound pretty out there, so looking forward to getting that on the go!


 It's a stunner! Had it twice now.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Hairy_Hogg said:


> These do mega bloom, super gassey. Opened mine today and certainly bang on the tasting notes. Darkest coffee I have had for a long time.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I decided to leave these to stand and although still gassy as heck they have really settled down into a lovely coffee via the V60

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu Beck

Enjoying the Ugandan Ibanda from Django - tonnes of strawberries and plums, quite clean for a natural process as filter, but turns into a funky fruity cheesecake with a shorter milk based brew.

It might not be an experimental process, but it's a solid choice and great value.


----------



## Stu Beck

Also, I've caved in and decided to treat myself to some special beans from Crankhouse to enjoy over Christmas and New Year. Grabbed the Yemenia and Sudan Rume, then added some Diego Bermudez thermal shock cos it's my birthday coming up too 🤣


----------



## Jez H

Stu Beck said:


> Enjoying the Ugandan Ibanda from Django - tonnes of strawberries and plums, quite clean for a natural process as filter, but turns into a funky fruity cheesecake with a shorter milk based brew.
> 
> It might not be an experimental process, but it's a solid choice and great value.


 The Ibanda is fantastic. Just weighed my beans out for the morning!


----------



## tripleshot

This thread is killing me! I am overstocked on beans as it is and struggling to resist the urge to try some of these coffees. FOMO!


----------



## Stu Beck

tripleshot said:


> This thread is killing me! I am overstocked on beans as it is and struggling to resist the urge to try some of these coffees. FOMO!


 I considered a new freezer on black Friday 🙈


----------



## tripleshot

Already have one in the shed and my partner is complaining there's no room for food anymore! I have very little self control.

Is there a way to tell whether a particular coffee has a short/long run for a roaster? If I knew there's enough stock to be sold next X weeks I would have a much easier time with my fear of missing out!


----------



## olivier

Tried the Finca El Paraiso from Gardelli this morning, as V60. I must say it tastes excellent, and exactly as described on their website, very peachy/apricoty. Very elegant and refined, unlike some of the crazy "candy fruit" type of beans.

Is it worth the price? I don't know... had it with the Black Friday offer which made it a bit easier to swallow (and price per cup ends up being OK compared to going out for coffee). Probably in my top 5 ever, and other coffees I have in stock might seem a bit lacklustre after this one, but it's clearly not number 1 for me. This spot still belongs to the NinetyPlus Jose Alfredo Process Panama Gesha... wish I had bought some of those when I had the occasion (or, even more accurately: wish I lived in Japan)!


----------



## tripleshot

I got both black and yellow honey. Never had any honey process so having both to compare side by side -- well, one after the next -- over Xmas feels like a great novel experience.


----------



## Jez H

tripleshot said:


> I got both black and yellow honey. Never had any honey process so having both to compare side by side -- well, one after the next -- over Xmas feels like a great novel experience.


 Have you tried them yet? Interestingly, I noticed on their website it said to use them within 1 month! Just in case you missed it!


----------



## tripleshot

Jez H said:


> Have you tried them yet? Interestingly, I noticed on their website it said to use them within 1 month! Just in case you missed it!


 Oh good shout I hadn't noticed that. I only just received them last week. Looking at my calendar, they're scheduled to be used before the end of the year so all good (I aim for using beans around 3 weeks or so after roast)


----------



## Jez H

The North Star Ethiopian Black Honey process is an absolute belter. They suggest a 2.5 minute brew, but I'm getting more out of it brewing for 3.


----------



## tripleshot

I'm on Unkle Funka at the moment. Simply delicious. Will order more and freeze it up in case they run out.


----------



## jaffro

tripleshot said:


> I'm on Unkle Funka at the moment. Simply delicious. Will order more and freeze it up in case they run out.


 Gutted I only got 250g of it! I could happily stock the freezer up with it...


----------



## tripleshot

They sell it in 1kg bags,just ordered some. Very good value!


----------



## Jez H

Stu Beck said:


> Just taken delivery of the Crankhouse version but not sampled...
> 
> Decent price from Jolly bean!


 He's always reasonably priced to be honest! Can't wait to try them!


----------



## winterlight

I've been enjoying cups of North Star's Honduras Blanca Rosa - 90 Hour Macerated for a few days now. Plenty of strawberry as it first swills round your mouth before it starts making its way into banana territory. A nice, subtle sweetness and, whilst it's still hot, there's a slight booziness to it.

Probably not the best coffee to introduce newcomers to the world of specialty coffee, but certainly a treat for the more adventurous of us.


----------



## hotmetal

Sounds similar to the crazy yellow thingy* Rave had. I really enjoyed that. I love the funky stuff. Even so, Rumtopf is one thing, banana cake took a bit of getting my head round first thing in the morning.

*Colombia Monteverde 'Yellow' Natural.


----------



## Chainlinephil

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Not at that price, you would only be getting 150g as well (£46 for 500g)


I didn't like it. Too much like tea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainlinephil

richwade80 said:


> Thought I'd share my experience of Unkle Funka from Extract.
> 
> I tried these for a week in Moka Pot (plus hot milk) and loved it. Really musky but pleasant flavour.
> 
> I then tried them for three weeks as flat white etc and could not repeat the notes. I tried everything from 1:1.5 up 1:2.5 and didn't really get past a general toffee flavour at best. They were nice, but not funky.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unkle Funka needs pressure and fast extraction to get the Funk. I had to Jack up the Slayer to 3.3g/s flow rate and 'bump' the puck at full pressure for 1s first before PI but then it was mad. Like Sweetshop on speed. Really enjoyed it, bought some more. Acidic but not in a bad way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainlinephil

Chainlinephil said:


> Unkle Funka needs pressure and fast extraction to get the Funk. I had to Jack up the Slayer to 3.3g/s flow rate and 'bump' the puck at full pressure for 1s first before PI but then it was mad. Like Sweetshop on speed. Really enjoyed it, bought some more. Acidic but not in a bad way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also found I needed to pull it in under 32s to avoid over extraction.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainlinephil

I'm addicted to La Huella Pulped Natural from Origin as far as one can be at that price, but it's like nothing else I've ever tasted up front, just pure ruby grapefruit in the mouth up front then cooling to oranges and sugar with a such a light finish in the mouth, really lingering but in a moorish way. Tasting notes spot on. Needs a super fine grind, finest I've used to date.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripleshot

Chainlinephil said:


> I also found I needed to pull it in under 32s to avoid over extraction.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Would you be able to share your full recipe please? Thought I'd read elsewhere that it needs a really fine grind and long pull. My shots were in region of 55s - 18g in, 40g out at 92 C and were really nice, I will experiment going coarser when I get my generous 1kg batch.


----------



## Chainlinephil

tripleshot said:


> Would you be able to share your full recipe please? Thought I'd read elsewhere that it needs a really fine grind and long pull. My shots were in region of 55s - 18g in, 40g out at 92 C and were really nice, I will experiment going coarser when I get my generous 1kg batch.


I'll dig it out. 
I've used 18-36 for espresso and 22-45 for cortado with 4oz milk.
I did mess around with it to try and find that funk as initially I didn't get it with a typical Slayer shot approach with long/low PI and then main brew. As mentioned also over extracted.

I recall dropping temp to increase acidity too. 
I have a 1kg here so representative (9th Nov roast I think) which was a bit older than I expected when I ordered it only 2 weeks ago so now worried as dont want it to go over so to speak. I've over stocked over xmas I suspect as worried about deliveries.

Anyway, get new grinder Friday so bound to give me headaches. I have 1lg of the Extract Grass roots espresso which appears rather more std in flavour if tasty in Cortado.

Then a couple of Kiss the hippo oddities (Columbia Santa Monica anaerobic natural and Myanmar Lady carbonic red honey) hoping these are suitably bonkers

Anyway yes. I'll dig out old recipe and do some testing too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

So, my Xmas present to myself is an order of the Honduras Blanca Rosa - 90hr macerated and the Ethiopia Malawo Honey lots (Black) from North Star (of which I am lead to understand from North Star there is about a weeks supply left)

Ordered last night, £22 so free delivery


----------



## tripleshot

Hairy_Hogg said:


> So, my Xmas present to myself is an order of the Honduras Blanca Rosa - 90hr macerated and the Ethiopia Malawo Honey lots (Black) from North Star (of which I am lead to understand from North Star there is about a weeks supply left)
> 
> Ordered last night, £22 so free delivery


 Looks like a few of us will be enjoying these over the holidays 😄. I've got Malawo scheduled for 17th and Honduras for 27th


----------



## Chainlinephil

tripleshot said:


> Would you be able to share your full recipe please? Thought I'd read elsewhere that it needs a really fine grind and long pull. My shots were in region of 55s - 18g in, 40g out at 92 C and were really nice, I will experiment going coarser when I get my generous 1kg batch.


@tripleshot ; so
18g dose
18g>36g yield 1:2
92.5c
Pullman 876 basket 17-19g
Slayer 
Kafatek Monolith Conical

The shot 
31s total extraction time
1. Bump = 8.5bar flow rate for (1s)
2. Pre brew /PI 10s - on the Slayer this results in a gradual increase in brew pressure from approx 0.5bar after the bump to 8.5 bar over the 10s
3. Main brew, 8.5bar 20s

The above results in a forward acidity and brightness akin to the green apple candy description. I kinda get the sweet/pineapple description but it wouldn't leap into my mind if I hadn't RWS that note. Buttercream texture feel, it's really quite luxurious and good body, lots and lots of crema that needs to be stirred in.

I'll run a Luther couple to see where we go, but the above repeated that it's good out the box with plenty of funk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainlinephil

Just ran a similar 22-45g shot of Unkle Funka for a rather tasty Cortado. Similar taste profile (I taste check my espresso base before milking it). All brew parameters the same, temp, flow rate, 876 basket (19-22g ) but I ran a 2s bump this time then 13s pre brew and 20s main brew to 35s. Even more funk than previously, not surprising with the longer bump the pressure curve ramped quicker. more puck compression, slightly longer PI as a result. Next time I'd dial it back a bit (slower pressure ramp, slightly more course grind) as it was really perhaps overly acidic this time, less fruity, tempered by the milk but less balanced.

When you chaps talk about it being muted, it was degassed?

Conclusion, Unkle Funka definitely funky.


----------



## tripleshot

Thank you @Chainlinephil. This is a lot of detail, a lot going over my head tbh as my machine is not that fancy but I appreciate it! I'll try grinding coarser when I get the 1kg bag to see if I can taste a difference (my shot time was 55s for 18g in 40g out)


----------



## Chainlinephil

tripleshot said:


> Thank you @Chainlinephil. This is a lot of detail, a lot going over my head tbh as my machine is not that fancy but I appreciate it! I'll try grinding coarser when I get the 1kg bag to see if I can taste a difference (my shot time was 55s for 18g in 40g out)


 I don't think you need a fancy machine

Simplified version would be if you can keep the temp down to 93 or below, grind for a PI of 6 to 10s if you can and pull the shot in around 30s total at 9.5 to 10bar and you should be golden. Tune Moto taste of that's over or under extracted. Higher temp will tone it down with the Funka and if you do that shorten the shot further otherwise you'll move to the woody stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winterlight

hotmetal said:


> Sounds similar to the crazy yellow thingy* Rave had. I really enjoyed that. I love the funky stuff. Even so, Rumtopf is one thing, banana cake took a bit of getting my head round first thing in the morning.
> 
> *Colombia Monteverde 'Yellow' Natural.


 I actually got a lot more of the banana in this one than in the Rave one. However, those crazy Rave beans are probably my pick of the year!


----------



## MSM

Ordered Unkle Funka, Honduras Blanca Rosa - 90hr macerated and Ethiopia Malawo Honey (Black) to see me through XMas... really looking forward to trying all three of these.


----------



## winterlight

I've requested a bag of the Unkle Funka beans for Christmas, but... I'll be brewing through a V60. Any tips on using these for filter? Slightly coarser grind than with a lighter roast? Thanks


----------



## Stu Beck

winterlight said:


> I've requested a bag of the Unkle Funka beans for Christmas, but... I'll be brewing through a V60. Any tips on using these for filter? Slightly coarser grind than with a lighter roast? Thanks


 I brewed these through an aeropress and didn't need much tweaking to hit tasty brews. I know that bean colour isnt necessarily an indication of roast development, but I thought they were similar appearance to many beans I've had labeled as omni roast.


----------



## tsouthwell

Ive got a kilo of Unkle Funka and have had trouble dialing it in. I tried some coffeeshots (15g:200g, ~50s) and they were ok but no funky notes. This morning I pulled an allonge (1:5) and that was pretty bad.

I have a DTP so can't control many of the machine variables. Any tips on pulling shots with it? I was thinking of trying some 1:2.5 later

Im also interested in trying this brewed so I might put some through my kalita when it arrives


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Those Black Honey roast beans are bloody lovely, only one V60 so far but wow, just wow

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jez H

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Those Black Honey roast beans are bloody lovely, only one V60 so far but wow, just wow
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


 Tremendous aren't they?


----------



## Zeak

I'm actually enjoying it a lot more with AP. Moka-pot/preground level grind settings (40ish on Niche), 1m bloom and plunge after 2:30 usually.


----------



## Zeak

tsouthwell said:


> Ive got a kilo of Unkle Funka and have had trouble dialing it in. I tried some coffeeshots (15g:200g, ~50s) and they were ok but no funky notes. This morning I pulled an allonge (1:5) and that was pretty bad.
> 
> I have a DTP so can't control many of the machine variables. Any tips on pulling shots with it? I was thinking of trying some 1:2.5 later
> 
> Im also interested in trying this brewed so I might put some through my kalita when it arrives


 I'm actually enjoying it a lot through AP. Moka-pot/preground level grind settings (40ish on Niche), 1m bloom and plunge after 2:30 usually.

On Gaggia I just go with standard 18>36/38 (18g VST basket). Hit or miss in terms of funky notes, not sure what's playing the role in bringing these up/


----------



## Chainlinephil

Zeak said:


> I'm actually enjoying it a lot through AP. Moka-pot/preground level grind settings (40ish on Niche), 1m bloom and plunge after 2:30 usually.
> On Gaggia I just go with standard 18>36/38 (18g VST basket). Hit or miss in terms of funky notes, not sure what's playing the role in bringing these up/


In my experience, moderate temp and reasonably quick pressure ramp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richwade80

Zeak said:


> I'm actually enjoying it a lot through AP. Moka-pot/preground level grind settings (40ish on Niche), 1m bloom and plunge after 2:30 usually.
> On Gaggia I just go with standard 18>36/38 (18g VST basket). Hit or miss in terms of funky notes, not sure what's playing the role in bringing these up/


Same results for me. Moka pot was amazing.

Might get more and try Phil's approach.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jez H

The Jolly Bean natural Colombian is possibly the best coffee I've had this year. Whilst not necessarily funky, the depth of flavours are incredible. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Stu Beck

Jez H said:


> The Jolly Bean natural Colombian is possibly the best coffee I've had this year. Whilst not necessarily funky, the depth of flavours are incredible. Absolutely beautiful.


 I'm loving the Crankhouse version of this bean too. Agree it's not especially funky, but the brews have been delightful and quote unlike anything else I've tasted...


----------



## tripleshot

Stu Beck said:


> I'm loving the Crankhouse version of this bean too. Agree it's not especially funky, but the brews have been delightful and quote unlike anything else I've tasted...


 Crankhouse beans quite a bit more expensive than Jolly Bean? Curious as to why.


----------



## hotmetal

I blame the bean counters!

It's hard to know how to quantify: different roasters have different overheads, staff, premises etc. To some extent it's market forces, economies of scale, and also their confidence or skill, (objective and subjective in the minds of their customers). Indeed I've had the same bean from different roasters, preferred one profile over the other, and it's not always the most expensive that tastes best to my preferences.


----------



## Mrboots2u

tripleshot said:


> Crankhouse beans quite a bit more expensive than Jolly Bean? Curious as to why.


 Different greens cost different amounts , then all the stuff that hot metal says above .with the Colombians it's hard to say if they are the same lots , one is natural process , one of thermal shock , they could be different prices as greens .

lone mans property could be more , one could be roasting out a lock up one a big building , one could be paying living wage to an employee , one might not , the lost of variables is endless


----------



## Stu Beck

tripleshot said:


> Crankhouse beans quite a bit more expensive than Jolly Bean? Curious as to why.


 Crankhouse has a fantastic reputation for experimental beans and I think he also markets the unique qualities thermal shock process more persuasively. Certainly worked on me 😂

Keen to try Jollybean on the strength of recommendations from folks on here!

I'd love to do a three-way cupping with the Gardelli version - 70 euro for 250g


----------



## Jony

I may give Holly Beans a go. We shall see.


----------



## hotmetal

Does her husband know your intentions?! 
You don't mean Holly Willobeans do you?

Rocket R58, Ceado E37S, Aeropress, Aergrind, Osmio Zero, Torr Goldfinger flat and convex.


----------



## Jony

Bloody text, Jolly* haha thanks for that 😂😂


----------



## Jez H

Go for it Jony!


----------



## tripleshot

I'm having trouble dialling in North Star Honduras Blanca Rosa - 90hr macerated (roasted 30th November, been vac for about 10 days or so, not frozen). I have 18g in, 40g out and have tried coarser and finer grinds (shot time ranged from 25 to 45 seconds while experimenting with grind; the lower end of that, so coarser grind, is better). But while I got to a place where it tastes nice enough I'm not getting any funk or fruitiness. What recipe has worked for you?


----------



## winterlight

tripleshot said:


> I'm having trouble dialling in North Star Honduras Blanca Rosa - 90hr macerated (roasted 30th November, been vac for about 10 days or so, not frozen). I have 18g in, 40g out and have tried coarser and finer grinds (shot time ranged from 25 to 45 seconds while experimenting with grind; the lower end of that, so coarser grind, is better). But while I got to a place where it tastes nice enough I'm not getting any funk or fruitiness. What recipe has worked for you?


 I was putting mine through the V60, so can't comment on espresso. The funk was very obvious through filter and grind size didn't make much difference. What sort of flavours are you currently getting?


----------



## tripleshot

winterlight said:


> I was putting mine through the V60, so can't comment on espresso. The funk was very obvious through filter and grind size didn't make much difference. What sort of flavours are you currently getting?


 I always struggle to describe flavours but I know I wasn't getting fruitiness..

Just looked at North Star website and they recommend 18-34 in 25-27 seconds so fast and short northstar honduras. Kicking myself for not looking at this before and just going with a 40 out ratio. Definitely getting more fruitiness this way but think 32g out might give me even more. Can't believe how different the bean tastes. I'm not finding this as forgiving to dialling in as other beans.


----------



## olivier

Had the Ninety Plus Drima Zede from Gardelli. I was very curious as I had tried the same bean roasted by Kawa and sort of hated it. "Sort of" because I thought it was interesting, there were some moments of "I like that part" but overall tasted so different from what I see as being "coffee" that I always had a hard time going through a cup.
The Gardelli version is no different, I'll need to experiment with it a bit again, but despite liking "out there" beans, this is just way too spicy for me.

Had some Mutawast Community Yemenia from Quarter Horse, and that was much better (and conventional). Quite floral, with some fruity undertones. Interestingly it's the first time I have a coffee whose aroma reminds me of vanilla. Whether it's wort its price tag is still up for debate, but I haven't fully dialed it in yet I think...


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Hairy_Hogg said:


> So, my Xmas present to myself is an order of the Honduras Blanca Rosa - 90hr macerated and the Ethiopia Malawo Honey lots (Black) from North Star (of which I am lead to understand from North Star there is about a weeks supply left)
> 
> Ordered last night, £22 so free delivery


 Have to say that the Honduran Blanca Rosa was pretty damn good as well, just enjoying my last V60 of that now.


----------



## olivier

Had the Colombian Diego Samuel Bermudez experimental process from Colonna this morning, and it's great. Lots of stone fruits and a sweet milk chocolate backbone. While I understand the floral element descriptor, it's not the defining flavour of this coffee, at least based on that one drink. Had it as a fast flowing espresso: 1:2.5 in 23sec, and didn't have any unpleasant acidity at all. Might try to see if I can go a bit longer, and definitely have to have this as pour over.

Colonna don't sell them anymore but it seems like Crankhouse have the same beans in stock. Pricey, but worth it in my opinion:


----------



## winterlight

olivier said:


> Colonna don't sell them anymore but it seems like Crankhouse have the same beans in stock. Pricey, but worth it in my opinion:


 I had the Crankhouse one a couple of months back and it was very nice, but I did feel it was overpriced.

Saying that, I'm not sure how I would determine an expensive coffee being "worth it" Some I seem to have no complaints about paying double my normal costs and others leave me thinking that I should have got more in the cup. There's little logic at play!


----------



## hotmetal

That sounds right up my street. Please do report back. I'll be doing espresso.


----------



## Jez H

Will do guys. Not arrived as yet, so may be a week or 2. 👍


----------



## Zeak

Just ordered 2 bags from Elsewhere who are super local to me (Deptford). Turns out they have a few very juicy African offerings. Take a looks at Juice Box (Ethiopia) and Uganda Bukonzo Dream (supposedly the same one that we had from Steampunk via LSOL last October; they're selling it as their Xmas Coffee). Excited about both now!


----------



## Jez H

hotmetal said:


> That sounds right up my street. Please do report back. I'll be doing espresso.


 Ok, so not getting the funk. But that's probably down to my "one size fits all" Aeropress recipe! Definitely getting the "fruit bomb" he mentions however, so all good.

just picked this up from our local cafe, which sounds awesome. I love North Star.

northstar rwanda


----------



## Jony

Just seen this.


----------



## Jez H

Jony said:


> Just seen this.


 You going for it? I'm very tempted, but don't normally buy Brazilian.


----------



## jaffro

Jez H said:


> You going for it? I'm very tempted, but don't normally buy Brazilian.


 I don't either, but I remember getting a natural Brazil from Notes (I think) as part of LSOL probably over a year ago, maybe 2.

No one guessed Brazil, and I was reading that you can get some interesting high quality Brazilian beans if you look around, which are often mistaken for other origins.

That said, I still rarely buy Brazilian beans for myself haha.


----------



## Jony

Jez H said:


> You going for it? I'm very tempted, but don't normally buy Brazilian.


 Not sure just did a order at Crafthouse and Colonna.


----------



## Stu Beck

Just got some V60 bits from Craft House but didn't get any beans...those look interesting! I think as more experimental processing methods get adopted, more interesting flavour profiles will start turning up from unexpected origins.

Spotted Hasbean have a lactic fermentation honey process from Costa Rica at the mo that sounds fruity! Orange juice, apricot, yogurt and lime 👉 this one


----------



## Zeak

Stu Beck said:


> Just got some V60 bits from Craft House but didn't get any beans...those look interesting! I think as more experimental processing methods get adopted, more interesting flavour profiles will start turning up from unexpected origins.
> 
> Spotted Hasbean have a lactic fermentation honey process from Costa Rica at the mo that sounds fruity! Orange juice, apricot, yogurt and lime 👉 this one


 Very intriguing. Might pick it up when I'm done with my stash.

BTW Juice Box from Elsewhere turned up not as juicy as I'd like it to be. Definitely fruity and sweet in espresso, but hardly any funk and gets lost in milk.


----------



## Jez H

Ordered, couldn't resist!


----------



## winterlight

After a few weeks holding off from specialty coffee - due to furlough - I'm currently waiting for some coffees from Plot Roasting to turn up. I first heard about them on this very thread a few months back, but had forgotten all about them. They seem keen on experimental processes, so I've gone for:

Guatemalan Hydro-Natural

and

Guatemalan Champagne Yeast

They both sound exciting, so I can't wait. And it'll be the first time I've had two sets of beans which are the same, but have been processed differently. Comparing the differences will keep me busy for at least five minutes!


----------



## tsouthwell

Those sound great - I'm very tempted by the Champagne Yeast one, the tasting notes sound fantastic. I really like Plot and their Connect espresso is probably my favourite blend. They should sell the set of all 3 ARNOLDO PÉREZ coffees for comparison


----------



## winterlight

tsouthwell said:


> Those sound great - I'm very tempted by the Champagne Yeast one, the tasting notes sound fantastic. I really like Plot and their Connect espresso is probably my favourite blend. They should sell the set of all 3 ARNOLDO PÉREZ coffees for comparison


 I'm pretty certain that the Hydro one will be 100% up my street. Intrigued as to what the Champagne beans will be like as the notes sound fairly light compared to what I usually go for. But they're too interesting to turn down - no doubt I'll end up loving them!


----------



## Stu Beck

@winterlight those sound lush! Plot is on my roaster wishlist...gotta try and finish the freezer stash, but there's always something tempting popping up 😂


----------



## winterlight

Rather fortuitously, my Plot order turned up about five minutes after I woke up this morning! And they'd been roasted a few days ago, so ready to get started on them.

Now drinking a cup of the hydro-natural and it's a winner. Boozy blueberry/mango up front and a sweet aftertaste. Great stuff and recommended!

And the packaging is amazing too.


----------



## hotmetal

That sounds like something I'm going to have to try.


----------



## winterlight

Well the Champagne Yeast process is equally tasty and very different. White grape and green apples hit you first of all. And then there's a gentle tickling of the tastebuds with a hint of orange juice. Not picked up on any elderflower, but it's certainly a well balanced cup and elegant is a perfect description. A fine coffee for the afternoon.


----------



## Stu Beck

Another banger from @BlackCatCoffee

Producers: Cafe Granja La Esperanza

Farm: La Esperanza

Processing: Hybrid Natural

Varietal: Mandela

Tasting Notes: Tropical fruit, white chocolate, vanilla, rum

Wasn't supposed to buy these...but needed some new scales in a hurry and couldn't resist. Two cups in and can confirm they are a delight 😋


----------



## winterlight

Stu Beck said:


> Another banger from @BlackCatCoffee
> 
> Producers: Cafe Granja La Esperanza
> 
> Farm: La Esperanza
> 
> Processing: Hybrid Natural


 These sound a treat. Hopefully they'll remain in stock for a while...


----------



## Jez H

Stu Beck said:


> Another banger from @BlackCatCoffee
> 
> Producers: Cafe Granja La Esperanza
> 
> Farm: La Esperanza
> 
> Processing: Hybrid Natural
> 
> Varietal: Mandela
> 
> Tasting Notes: Tropical fruit, white chocolate, vanilla, rum
> 
> Wasn't supposed to buy these...but needed some new scales in a hurry and couldn't resist. Two cups in and can confirm they are a delight 😋


 Yep, ordered! Sounds bang on!


----------



## Jez H

First order with Black Cat too, so very excited for this one!


----------



## IaninBristol

I ordered myself some of this after enjoying the slightly funky 'Unkle Funka' from Extract in the past. Really enjoying this one from them, particularly as it holds up well with milk which sometimes seems to defeat beans with subtle fermented flavours

PURA CEPA ESPRESSO (Extract Coffee Roasters)

ORIGIN: Kasese, Rwenzori, Western Uganda

VARIETAL: Sl14, Sl28, Catimor

PROCESS: Anaerobic Natural, Pura Cepa Fermentum Naturalis


----------



## jaffro

IaninBristol said:


> I ordered myself some of this after enjoying the slightly funky 'Unkle Funka' from Extract in the past. Really enjoying this one from them, particularly as it holds up well with milk which sometimes seems to defeat beans with subtle fermented flavours
> 
> PURA CEPA ESPRESSO (Extract Coffee Roasters)
> 
> ORIGIN: Kasese, Rwenzori, Western Uganda
> 
> VARIETAL: Sl14, Sl28, Catimor
> 
> PROCESS: Anaerobic Natural, Pura Cepa Fermentum Naturalis


 That sounds spot on! I'll keep an eye on it next time I need beans... Think I have another kg arriving in the post soon, so it'll be a while haha.

These ones caught my eye too... Love the sound of them

extractcoffee santa-petrona-anaerobic-honey


----------



## Stu Beck

@Jez H what's your verdict on the Crafthouse Brazilian beans and the Esperanza Mandela from Black Cat?


----------



## Jez H

Stu Beck said:


> @Jez H what's your verdict on the Crafthouse Brazilian beans and the Esperanza Mandela from Black Cat?


 The Crafthouse were beautiful. Super sweet & juicy. Opening the Black Cat tomorrow & can't wait! 
Have you ordered some?


----------



## Stu Beck

Jez H said:


> The Crafthouse were beautiful. Super sweet & juicy. Opening the Black Cat tomorrow & can't wait!
> Have you ordered some?


 Just the Mandela which I'm loving! Thought the Brazilian ones sound tasty so good to hear positive feedback 👌


----------



## jaffro

Jez H said:


> You've twisted my arm on this one Jaffro! Ordered!


 Amazing, let me know how they are! If they're good they'll probably be my next purchase...


----------



## Jez H

jaffro said:


> Amazing, let me know how they are! If they're good they'll probably be my next purchase...


 will do!


----------



## IaninBristol

jaffro said:


> Amazing, let me know how they are! If they're good they'll probably be my next purchase...


 ah great spot - intrigued. Will be placing them on the 'next to try' list too


----------



## Zeak

Anyone tried these bad boys from North Star?

honduras

rwanda


----------



## winterlight

Zeak said:


> Anyone tried these bad boys from North Star?


 I had the Honduras macerated one before Christmas. Lots of funk and banana. Well recommended.


----------



## Jez H

Zeak said:


> Anyone tried these bad boys from North Star?


 Yes, both! Both incredible, but preferred the Honduras. North Star don't do bad coffee!


----------



## Jez H

Absolutely loved my first coffee with @Black Cat La Esperanza Colombian. Like rum with added sugar. Super sweet & beautiful.


----------



## Zeak

Just saw an anaerobic honey bean from Peru at Crankhouse. £7.50/250g as well. Wonder why it's priced this way. I don't have any history with Peruvian coffee though.


----------



## Jez H

Zeak said:


> Just saw an anaerobic honey bean from Peru at Crankhouse. £7.50/250g as well. Wonder why it's priced this way. I don't have any history with Peruvian coffee though.


 Doesn't sound funky enough for me! 😆


----------



## Stu Beck

Zeak said:


> Just saw an anaerobic honey bean from Peru at Crankhouse. £7.50/250g as well. Wonder why it's priced this way. I don't have any history with Peruvian coffee though.


 Ah, that's the same one that @BlackCatCoffeejust had on as a lockdown spesh...

It's a very tasty bean but not super funky imo - more rich dried fruit and winey. I was also curious about Peruvian origin.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Lovely coffee that Peru. As you say not super high in the funk stakes but has an interesting edge to it.

Decent price from Crankhouse too.

David


----------



## Jez H

The Black Cat Colombian is getting better by the day! A stunner.


----------



## hotmetal

Jez H said:


> The Black Cat Colombian is getting better by the day! A stunner.


Thanks for the recommendation, it sounds right up my street, I've just ordered some to try, along with some more Koke.

How are you drinking it? I have aeropress and espresso. I see David recommended brewing rather than spro, but I will probably do both. Any tips on how to get the sweetness and rum much appreciated.


----------



## Jez H

hotmetal said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, it sounds right up my street, I've just ordered some to try, along with some more Koke.
> 
> How are you drinking it? I have aeropress and espresso. I see David recommended brewing rather than spro, but I will probably do both. Any tips on how to get the sweetness and rum much appreciated.


 I Aeropress. And I'm just using my usual 3 minute, inverted method, which usually works a treat with most beans! You'll love it!


----------



## 8144

Whiskey infused Colombian Coffee Beans - Iron & Fire. I have just opened a bag of these and they certainly have some funk to them! Atm I'm not sure if it's a good funk or a bad funk as I'm only two shots in. I don't know if anyone else has tried these and what their experience was but currently they have a very distinct twang to them. I'm not sure if this is a result of the whisky infusion or whether the beans are slightly under-developed as they were only roasted on the 12th Feb. Also, I did note that there was no valve on the bag which held the beans and whether that played a bit in the de-gassing phase- does anyone know what effect the valve has on the development of the bean post-roast?

Anyway, I've bought a 500g bag so hopefully once I'm getting through it I'll find out if the funk is there to stay or not!!


----------



## Jez H

Don't suppose anybody's tried this? Sounds fantastic at a great price!

jamesgourmetcoffee colombian finca los-nogales from maria rosa oidor filter roast


----------



## Jez H

I'm too impatient, ordered!


----------



## Stu Beck

Jez H said:


> I'm too impatient, ordered!


 😂



Jez H said:


> Sounds fantastic at a great price!


 I had some some cracking beans from JG last year, lots of tempting selections...


----------



## Jez H

Stu Beck said:


> 😂
> 
> I had some some cracking beans from JG last year, lots of tempting selections...


 Great price too!


----------



## Zeak

Jez H said:


> I'm too impatient, ordered!


 ha. please report back! sounds tempting!

I've picked up a 4 bag assortment from @Crownandcanvas. Trying to chase that pineapple dream .) Hopefully the Honduras bean has some.


----------



## Geolinoooh

Ive just ordered from Plot. They seem to have some boozy, extended fermentations and some experimental stuff all from Guatemala. Crankhouse Exeter also has the Las Margaritas Colombian natural, absolutely amazing pineapple punch fruit bomb.


----------



## Stu Beck

Zeak said:


> ha. please report back! sounds tempting!
> 
> I've picked up a 4 bag assortment from @Crownandcanvas. Trying to chase that pineapple dream .) Hopefully the Honduras bean has some.


 Funny that, I just took a bag of the Honduras out of the freezer stash...it's a lovely cup, kinda light and refreshing rather than boozy pineapple, and superb value.

Just finished half of the North Star LSOL and the Black Cat Mandela, both of which were tropical bangers of the highest grade 😁


----------



## Stu Beck

hotmetal said:


> Any tips on how to get the sweetness and rum much appreciated.


 Long steep aeropress...but i'm sure you know that already 😉


----------



## tripleshot

I really struggled with the Honduras over Christmas. I can't recall the settings and I definitely put it down to inexperience but I didn't enjoy them as much as you all seem to have. Maybe I'm just showing my inexperience but I'm definitely finding some of these funky beans to be more difficult than, say, a more forgiving blend. Not all, of course, but my success rate is definitely a lot lower than it is for some of you lot.


----------



## Stu Beck

Geolinoooh said:


> Crankhouse Exeter also has the Las Margaritas Colombian natural, absolutely amazing pineapple punch fruit bomb.


 Plenty of love for Crankhouse round these parts...and Cafe Granja Esperanza!

Maybe give @BlackCatCoffee a go - he's also offering the Mandela and with nice little forum discount 🙏


----------



## winterlight

Geolinoooh said:


> Ive just ordered from Plot. They seem to have some boozy, extended fermentations and some experimental stuff all from Guatemala. Crankhouse Exeter also has the Las Margaritas Colombian natural, absolutely amazing pineapple punch fruit bomb.


 Plot's offerings are very good at the moment. I had two of the Guatemalan ones (Champagne Yeast and Hydro processes) and they were both amazing.


----------



## 8144

Stu Beck said:


> 😂
> 
> I had some some cracking beans from JG last year, lots of tempting selections...


 Likewise, I had some of the JG in the past and found them to be very nice.


----------



## 8144

Jez H said:


> Don't suppose anybody's tried this? Sounds fantastic at a great price!
> 
> jamesgourmet coffee colombian-finca-los-nogales


 They look pretty damn good plus @ £23 for a kg sounds like a good price too!!


----------



## Jez H

condy01 said:


> They look pretty damn good plus @ £23 for a kg sounds like a good price too!!


 Arrived this morning. Will report back.


----------



## Geolinoooh

winterlight said:


> Plot's offerings are very good at the moment. I had two of the Guatemalan ones (Champagne Yeast and Hydro processes) and they were both amazing.


 I went for the Hydro, love boozy naturals. Very excited for it.


----------



## winterlight

Geolinoooh said:


> I went for the Hydro, love boozy naturals. Very excited for it.


 I'm a fan of the boozy ones too, the Hydro was easily my favourite of the two.


----------



## Zeak

Stu Beck said:


> Plenty of love for Crankhouse round these parts...and Cafe Granja Esperanza!
> 
> Maybe give @BlackCatCoffee a go - he's also offering the Mandela and with nice little forum discount 🙏


 Sad to report but Mandela is no more..


----------



## Geolinoooh

Zeak said:


> Sad to report but Mandela is no more..


 I believe Crankhouse is down to the very last of the Mandela too. I think I went through 4 bags of it. Incredible coffee. Had anyone heard of anyone getting anything from Finca Hartman this year? I Still dream of the Rocky Mountain lot 6 from a couple years back.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Zeak said:


> Sad to report but Mandela is no more..


 This one will be along in the next month or so. 😁

https://cafegranjalaesperanza.com/tres-dragones/


----------



## Zeak

New (apparently boozy) stuff Crankhouse

La Batea Natural



> BOOZY STRAWBERRY AND BLACKCURRANT


 ~ heavy breathing intensifies ~


----------



## Zeak

BlackCatCoffee said:


> This one will be along in the next month or so. 😁
> 
> https://cafegranjalaesperanza.com/tres-dragones/


 Yesss pleasssse. Would it be too much to ask to post in this group when it's out? 😀


----------



## Geolinoooh

Zeak said:


> New (apparently boozy) stuff Crankhouse
> 
> La Batea Natural
> 
> ~ heavy breathing intensifies ~


 It's just been put on guest espresso so I know what I'm doing on Monday haha.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Zeak said:


> Yesss pleasssse. Would it be too much to ask to post in this group when it's out? 😀


 No problem 👍


----------



## Stu Beck

Geolinoooh said:


> Finca Hartman


 Plot have some 👍

*This month we continue our ICON series with another Gesha, this time from one of the most respected producers in the country which made Gesha famous, Panama. This outstanding lot is packed full of tropical fruit flavours and floral notes with an amazing sherbet-like sweetness.*

*PRODUCER:* Familia Hartmann
*CULTIVAR:* Gesha
*PREPARATION:* Natural
*LOCATION:* Cerro Punta, Tierras Altas, Chiriquí, Panama
*ALTITUDE:* 1,800 - 2,010 masl


----------



## Stu Beck

Anyone had this Honduran 72hr macerated natural from Django? £21.50 for a kg delivered might be a bargain 👌


----------



## Geolinoooh

Stu Beck said:


> Plot have some 👍
> 
> *This month we continue our ICON series with another Gesha, this time from one of the most respected producers in the country which made Gesha famous, Panama. This outstanding lot is packed full of tropical fruit flavours and floral notes with an amazing sherbet-like sweetness.*
> 
> *PRODUCER:* Familia Hartmann
> *CULTIVAR:* Gesha
> *PREPARATION:* Natural
> *LOCATION:* Cerro Punta, Tierras Altas, Chiriquí, Panama
> *ALTITUDE:* 1,800 - 2,010 masl


 Plot killing it at the moment!


----------



## Zeak

Stu Beck said:


> Anyone had this Honduran 72hr macerated natural from Django? £21.50 for a kg delivered might be a bargain 👌


 Thanks! I just got a kilo as it sounded too good to pass at this price ✌🏻


----------



## Geolinoooh

Zeak said:


> Thanks! I just got a kilo as it sounded too good to pass at this price ✌🏻


 Would love to know how it is! My brother is doing a Sunday residency at a local cafe and is getting a new kilo each week. A bargain would be great while they build up the custom!


----------



## winterlight

I haven't tried any coffee from China so far, but that's about to change with this fruity offering from Triple Co Roast. Probably won't get to me until the end of the week, but I'll keep you posted on what it's like!


----------



## Jez H

Just ordered the Colombia Sweet Valley from Black Cat. Sounds great. Anybody tried it?


----------



## Ando

Jez H said:


> Just ordered the Colombia Sweet Valley from Black Cat. Sounds great. Anybody tried it?


 Also ordered this today. First try of something funky, very excited.


----------



## Jez H

Ando said:


> Also ordered this today. First try of something funky, very excited.


 Sounds great does it?


----------



## BenTenor

Jez H said:


> Just ordered the Colombia Sweet Valley from Black Cat. Sounds great. Anybody tried it?


 Ordered 500grm over the weekend and arrived today. Roasted March 1st so be next week till I have a try of it. Tasting notes sound good to me


----------



## Zeak

Stu Beck said:


> Anyone had this Honduran 72hr macerated natural from Django? £21.50 for a kg delivered might be a bargain 👌


 Got this today. Man it's quite something. Both me and my better half sipped and then glanced at each other. Filter definitely tastes good IMO - like other anaerobics it just has the pronounced funkiness. But in espresso it comes out real funny. Tamarind is on point, quite acidic. Let's see how it goes tomorrow haha.


----------



## Stu Beck

Zeak said:


> Got this today. Man it's quite something. Both me and my better half sipped and then glanced at each other. Filter definitely tastes good IMO - like other anaerobics it just has the pronounced funkiness. But in espresso it comes out real funny. Tamarind is on point, quite acidic. Let's see how it goes tomorrow haha.


 I literally have zero self restraint...got bag on the way 😅 Totally drawn to the flavour notes of bergamot and tamarind, no doubt I would find difficult to pick them out in a blind taste. Hopefully I can report back later 👌


----------



## Missy

Stu Beck said:


> I literally have zero self restraint...got bag on the way 😅 Totally drawn to the flavour notes of bergamot and tamarind, no doubt I would find difficult to pick them out in a blind taste. Hopefully I can report back later 👌


 On this occasion you wouldn't find it difficult. It's spot on. And weird. I actually prefer them as espresso, but I've tweaked the temp up for pour over which took away the "Earl Grey and Bovril" Flavour.


----------



## Stu Beck

Missy said:


> On this occasion you wouldn't find it difficult. It's spot on. And weird. I actually prefer them as espresso, but I've tweaked the temp up for pour over which took away the "Earl Grey and Bovril" Flavour.


 Weird is good 🤪 Earl grey and Bovril is a bit of a test first thing 😂


----------



## hotmetal

I remember Dept Coffee & Social Affairs had a coffee once called The Earl's Mistress, so named because the bergamot was so in your face it tasted like Earl Grey tea. That was one of my early encounters with speciality coffee that opened my eyes to lighter roasts and how tasting notes can be quite literal.


----------



## Missy

I had to test it a lot to get it right- how on earth does one remove a Bovril tasting note? Sweet and meaty, I'd started to think it was supposed to be like that. Turns out it just needed a bit more gentle handling.


----------



## winterlight

My Chinese Aqi Badu from Triple Co Roast turned up yesterday and it makes a fine cup of coffee (in my V60)

The tasting notes are hard to argue with and deliver exactly what they promise. The pineapple flavours are subtle, yet refined and quickly go into the juicy lime before the herbal finish washes over your tastebuds. It's not outrageously funky - it's more of an elegant cup aside from that quick burst of lime - but any fans of pineapple should find something to enjoy in it. As per the pictures, the beans are light to medium roast.


----------



## 8144

Jez H said:


> Arrived this morning. Will report back.


 How did you get on with the JGC?


----------



## Jez H

condy01 said:


> How did you get on with the JGC?


 Just supping now as I type! It's a belter for the money. Granted, not funky. But super sweet & fruity. JGC offer such incredible value for money.


----------



## Griffo

Jez H said:


> Just supping now as I type! It's a belter for the money. Granted, not funky. But super sweet & fruity. JGC offer such incredible value for money.


 Might grab some of this - how are you drinking it? would it suit espresso-based drinks?

Am i wrong to get hung up on the categories roasters put their coffees in (espresso, filter, etc)?


----------



## Jez H

Griffo said:


> Might grab some of this - how are you drinking it? would it suit espresso-based drinks?
> 
> Am i wrong to get hung up on the categories roasters put their coffees in (espresso, filter, etc)?


 Not sure Griffo. I always go with a filter profile & Aeropress.


----------



## Griffo

Jez H said:


> Not sure Griffo. I always go with a filter profile & Aeropress.


 Cheers. I'll give them a shout see what they say


----------



## nufc1

Shopping local and just ordered this:

flatcapscoffee collections los-aguacates-washed-48hr-fermentation

Will report back!


----------



## Griffo

Jez H said:


> Not sure Griffo. I always go with a filter profile & Aeropress.


 Got an email back and they don't recommend it for espresso. They said for a fruity espresso from them try Vunga or Businde Natural.

Think I'll give both of them a go as I appreciate it when companies get back to me promptly. Will report back if they are indeed fruity and funky!

jamesgourmet rwanda-vunga-coffee-washing-station-one-roast/

burundi-businde-coffee-washing-station-one-roast-natural/


----------



## drh__

Geolinoooh said:


> It's just been put on guest espresso so I know what I'm doing on Monday haha.


 How did you find it? They just recommended them to me and the notes look very interesting 👀


----------



## Geolinoooh

drh__ said:


> How did you find it? They just recommended them to me and the notes look very interesting 👀


 Amazing. I bought a bag. It's a really delicious and fruity boozy as a pour over too. I've nearly finished it actually and tbh will probably get another bag before it's gone.


----------



## drh__

Geolinoooh said:


> Amazing. I bought a bag. It's a really delicious and fruity boozy as a pour over too. I've nearly finished it actually and tbh will probably get another bag before it's gone.


 Sounds very delicious! Definitely going to grab a bag once I get through Red Brick.


----------



## Jez H

This sounds rather exciting from James!

rwanda-gasharu-authentic-ireme-experimental-micro-lot-exotic/


----------



## IaninBristol

Nice spot - thank you. Ordered 1kg today...


----------



## Zeak

Jez H said:


> This sounds rather exciting from James!
> 
> jamesgourmetcoffee rwanda-gasharu-authentic-ireme-experimental-micro-lot-exotic/


 Looks like the same bean but from Crankhouse They also just started selling some bonkers DOUBLE (sau whatt?) anaerobic Columbian rafael-amaya-double-anaerobic-pink-bourbon. 16 weasels for 250g though..

How's that ireme in espresso guys? Have plenty of nice filter that doesn't work well through a portafilter.


----------



## hotmetal

I don't think I'd use anything through the machine this expensive! I've got a bag of nice beans from Colonna that were £15/150g and you'll lose half dialling in. Strictly aeropress. I might do a PuckPuck cold brew with some of this arvo though. I bet that'll sing.


----------



## Zeak

hotmetal said:


> I don't think I'd use anything through the machine this expensive! I've got a bag of nice beans from Colonna that were £15/150g and you'll lose half dialling in. Strictly aeropress. I might do a PuckPuck cold brew with some of this arvo though. I bet that'll sing.


 Well, James' one is 8 quid for 250g which is a very decent price and what I'm usually spending on espresso beans. Also with Niche I tend to dial in fairly quickly.


----------



## Geolinoooh

The new double anerobic Colombian from Crankhouse is amazing. The tasting notes are spot on. Lots of cinnamon aromatic and brandy tastes. It's boozy but in a 'actually tastes of brandy' way then the kind of fermented aromatic that i associate with boozyness or as my GF says it tastes like farm. Haha. Anyway amazing coffee on filter. Don't think I have enough to dial in for a spro but might risk it.


----------



## IaninBristol

JGC Ireme rested for 7 days and roughly dialled in today. Lots of booze, funk and rum notes. Plenty infact, and personally I think it benefits from softening in milk (about 8oz). Probably need to push the shot a bit longer so will play with that. And now to see what my wife makes of it...


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

These yeast fermented Nicaraguan beans are super fruity and one of the most amazing coffees I've ever tasted.

very rare and unique and the name pineapple candy is very fitting!

pathfindercoffee nicaraguan-pineapple-candy-special-reserve


----------



## Jez H

A James Gourmet Coffee experimental micro lot? Yes please. Ordered.


----------



## Zeak

BeanAbout said:


> These yeast fermented Nicaraguan beans are super fruity and one of the most amazing coffees I've ever tasted.
> 
> very rare and unique and the name pineapple candy is very fitting!
> 
> pathfindercoffee nicaraguan-pineapple-candy-special-reserve


 Huh, so this one's back then. I think last year it was on offer also in March/April (crankhouse/black cat). Loved it.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

Zeak said:


> Huh, so this one's back then. I think last year it was on offer also in March/April (crankhouse/black cat). Loved it.


 yep! I love it!

brilliant coffee, and hard to get hold of.


----------



## -Mac

These are similar to the Rave Colombia bean that was a massive hit a while back:


----------



## hotmetal

Machina have just emailed me about this: ETHIOPIA - WORKA WURI (BANANA PROCESS) - FILTER (MAP SERIES #2)

At almost £25/250g it is above my normal price point (I currently have some rare Colonna at the same £/g and feel slightly as if it's wasted on me). This does sound interesting though and I bet it would be enjoyable.

I can't quite decide if it's "legit" - I mean, there's "notes of banana" and then there's "we put banana in it". Is that a step too far? At what point does it become "banana flavoured coffee"? Thoughts?

https://machina-coffee.com/products/ethiopia-worka-wuri-banana-process-filter-map-series-2-250g?_pos=2&_sid=9c7d7ba46&_ss=r


----------



## Jez H

Way over my budget unfortunately, but banana & blueberry sounds great to me!

theethiopiancoffeecompany harrar


----------



## Dallah

hotmetal said:


> Machina have just emailed me about this: ETHIOPIA - WORKA WURI (BANANA PROCESS) - FILTER (MAP SERIES #2)
> 
> At almost £25/250g it is above my normal price point (I currently have some rare Colonna at the same £/g and feel slightly as if it's wasted on me). This does sound interesting though and I bet it would be enjoyable.
> 
> I can't quite decide if it's "legit" - I mean, there's "notes of banana" and then there's "we put banana in it". Is that a step too far? At what point does it become "banana flavoured coffee"? Thoughts?


 @hotmetal My thoughts exactly. Also I just don't feel confident that I would get it dialled in before the bag was finished plus every time I had to purge I would just be counting the ££ pounds being wasted.


----------



## DavecUK

It sounds very tempting, but at that price it's something to think very hard about.


----------



## InfamousTuba

From the website it looks like they add strips of banana to the fermentation tank, so probably similar to the cinnamon fermentation. It would be interesting to see how much the banana flavour comes through, and how it impacts the profile overall. I think it would be nice if there could be a side by side with and without this fermentation step to look at the impact, and to also see the quality of the original beans.

But for 90 quid a kilo I don't think I can justify it for myself


----------



## 27852

You can also do this and get a very banana forward flavour.


----------



## Jez H

Just ordered my 2nd bag of this incredible coffee. Again, a bit over budget, but he's my local roaster so I can collect it & avoid delivery costs! And it's a pink bourbon. Never smelled a coffee like it.

jollybeanroastery rare lot colombia diego samuel bermudez special processing


----------



## Jez H

Kjk said:


> You can also do this and get a very banana forward flavour.
> View attachment 56399


 Hope you're not going to eat that banana? 🤢


----------



## 27852

Jez H said:


> Hope you're not going to eat that banana? 🤢


 I'm gonna put it in my coffee and charge £80 a kilo for it! Perhaps more as it is being added late in the coffee value chain.

It was in my bag "it's only a flesh wound"...

Also, if this is putting you off... imagine how said banana would look after life inside a fermentation tank!


----------



## Jez H

Kjk said:


> I'm gonna put it in my coffee and charge £80 a kilo for it! Perhaps more as it is being added late in the coffee value chain.
> 
> It was in my bag "it's only a flesh wound"...
> 
> Also, if this is putting you off... imagine how said banana would look after life inside a fermentation tank!


 😆


----------



## RobDGio

Jez H said:


> Just ordered my 2nd bag of this incredible coffee. Again, a bit over budget, but he's my local roaster so I can collect it & avoid delivery costs! And it's a pink bourbon. Never smelled a coffee like it.


 I've had one by this farmer, can't remember the name but something like "Diego Samuel competition lot" was very sweet and definitely my favourite I've ever had. Flavour profile described as "skittles", keen to get hold of it again


----------



## Jez H

RobDGio said:


> I've had one by this farmer, can't remember the name but something like "Diego Samuel competition lot" was very sweet and definitely my favourite I've ever had. Flavour profile described as "skittles", keen to get hold of it again


 Well I can definitely recommend this one Rob. It's a belter.


----------



## DanZH

Anyone tried the barrel aged coffee from dark woods ?


----------



## BenTenor

First time suggesting on this thread so please be gentle if it's not funky enough! 
https://www.northstarroast.com/product/honduras/

Really fruity, banana and mango coming through the flat white I made this morning


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

BenTenor said:


> First time suggesting on this thread so please be gentle if it's not funky enough!
> https://www.northstarroast.com/product/honduras/
> 
> Really fruity, banana and mango coming through the flat white I made this morning


 North Star is excellent!


----------



## JJarvis

BenTenor said:


> First time suggesting on this thread so please be gentle if it's not funky enough!
> https://www.northstarroast.com/product/honduras/
> 
> Really fruity, banana and mango coming through the flat white I made this morning


 Has anyone had this through V60/pour over and was disappointed? I ask because they don't include this in their listings if you select the "pour over" filter on their main coffee page, even though they mention V60 in the description and give a pour over recipe. I ordered from them just yesterday and missed this completely even though it sounds right up my alley and I may have bought it instead of/alongside my chosen beans (the Ethiopia Malawo Yellow Honey) if I saw it.

Are they being too specific with their filters (or made an oversight) or is there a good reason that it isn't recommended for pour over? They also have different offerings recommended for pour over and Chemex. I know there will be a difference in taste/body due to the typically-used filters, but is it going to be so different that you might as well not even show it to those who use one but not the other?


----------



## Tongle

So glad to have stumbled across this thread.

A recent member here and only into own roasting and single origin for about 8 years.

Seem to have developed a taste for the 'funk' though only via Heart&Graft's Miriam Perez and Rocko Mountain from Ancoats Coffee Co. a few years back.

Will most certainly be following up some of the recommendations here. 
Many thanks!


----------



## Tongle

They've arrived.

Time to brew!😁😁😁


----------



## Tongle

First impressions....hmmmmm...not quite as good as I remember and not a patch on Miriam Perez. 
However I'll tweak the brew and see what happens.


----------



## winterlight

I've ordered up a couple of interesting bags from Neighbourhood that may be of interest on here.

Been hearing a lot about Pink Bourbon, so I've gone for this Colombian one which uses a double ferment process. Decent price for 250g of Pink Bourbon too.

And I also decided to order a bag of these natural Colombian beans. A boozy mix of rum & raisin and blueberry sounds right up my street. The description reminded me of those infamous Monteverde beans from Rave, but I can only pray that they're remotely close to them!

My first order from Neighbourhood, so fingers crossed it's a winner.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

I've ordered a bag of these: triplecoroast colombia-el-paseo



> tropical flavours & florals we've come to love from Jose's experimental lots, and this absolutely ticks the boxes. Expect big juicy fruits & florals with a clarity & cleanliness


 I'm getting anything but the above as espresso. Beans seem to be on the medium/dark side of things.


----------



## DavecUK

@MediumRoastSteam Those flavoured are not really going to come with a darker roast. Quite an expensive coffee too, which is a shame.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

DavecUK said:


> @MediumRoastSteam Those flavoured are not really going to come with a darker roast. Quite an expensive coffee too, which is a shame.


 I figured as much as soon as I cracked the bag open Dave. 😔


----------



## Jez H

winterlight said:


> I've ordered up a couple of interesting bags from Neighbourhood that may be of interest on here.
> 
> Been hearing a lot about Pink Bourbon, so I've gone for this Colombian one which uses a double ferment process. Decent price for 250g of Pink Bourbon too.
> 
> And I also decided to order a bag of these natural Colombian beans. A boozy mix of rum & raisin and blueberry sounds right up my street. The description reminded me of those infamous Monteverde beans from Rave, but I can only pray that they're remotely close to them!
> 
> My first order from Neighbourhood, so fingers crossed it's a winner.


 Just drinking this as I type. Incredible pink bourbon!

jollybeanroastery rare-lot-colombia-diego-samuel-bermudez-special-processing


----------



## winterlight

Jez H said:


> Just drinking this as I type. Incredible pink bourbon!


 That's what I was initially planning on picking up, but it had sold out by the time I decided to take the plunge!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Zeak said:


> Yesss pleasssse. Would it be too much to ask to post in this group when it's out? 😀


 Tres Dragones

Live now along with some other new offerings - Ethiopia Hambela Washed, Peru Tapir Red Honey

Don't forget 15% off with code FORUM15

David


----------



## BenTenor

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Tres Dragones
> 
> Live now along with some other new offerings - Ethiopia Hambela Washed, Peru Tapir Red Honey
> 
> Don't forget 15% off with code FORUM15
> 
> David


 Ahhhhh wish I'd hung on a couple of hours but have put an order in with NorthStar this afternoon. Ah well I'll order next week as going through beans at the moment at a ridiculous rate for me!!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

BenTenor said:


> Ahhhhh wish I'd hung on a couple of hours but have put an order in with NorthStar this afternoon. Ah well I'll order next week as going through beans at the moment at a ridiculous rate for me!!


 They should be about for a while don't worry!

David


----------



## winterlight

Well the Colombian Finca Patio Bonito beans from Neighbourhood have been very nice through both the Aeropress and V60. Flavour notes are about as perfect as they come: rum and raisin combining with blueberry and underlined with the sharp, boozy tang of sherry.


----------



## nufc1

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Tres Dragones
> 
> Live now along with some other new offerings - Ethiopia Hambela Washed, Peru Tapir Red Honey
> 
> Don't forget 15% off with code FORUM15
> 
> David


 Just ordered a bag of these David along with some others. Looking forward to it. Sounds delicious!


----------



## nufc1

nufc1 said:


> Just ordered a bag of these David along with some others. Looking forward to it. Sounds delicious!


 Following up on this. These beans are excellent @BlackCatCoffee! They're boozy and funky but also carry quite a lot of clean acidity which I find is often lost in a lot of naturals. Definitely the best bean I've had from Black Cat!


----------



## Tongle

Also got the Neighbourhood Colombian beans.

Can't wait to try them...


----------



## winterlight

I forgot to mention how I got on with Neighbourhood's Colombian Finca Patio Bonito beans, so here we go...

My first time with pink bourbon and double fermentation, so I was curious as to what would be waiting in the cup. And, well, it was a pleasant brew if not life changing. Very floral, fragrant and sweet. Couldn't really pick out any of the tasting notes that Neighbourhood suggested, but if you're a fan of sweet, floral coffees it's recommended.


----------



## Tongle

The Neighbourhood Colombian beans above did not disappoint.

As it cooled there was a massive hit of rum and raisin. Really very nice!


----------



## Holonomic

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Tres Dragones
> 
> Live now along with some other new offerings - Ethiopia Hambela Washed, Peru Tapir Red Honey
> 
> Don't forget 15% off with code FORUM15
> 
> David


 Placed my order but forgot to use the code! Next time


----------



## winterlight

Tongle said:


> The Neighbourhood Colombian beans above did not disappoint.
> 
> As it cooled there was a massive hit of rum and raisin. Really very nice!


 I was a big fan of those as well. I actually found it also tasted fantastic even when it was pretty hot - always a good sign in my experience.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Holonomic said:


> Placed my order but forgot to use the code! Next time


 Drop me a PM with your name / order number.

David


----------



## Jez H

Did anybody else get the Crafthouse Coffee Papua New Guinea - Arufa? It's a belter!


----------



## ratty

Yes I got this too.

I've only tried a french press up until now as it's not fully rested.

Will be trying an espresso today probably.

Loved it in the french press, very unusual and very tasty.


----------



## winterlight

I hadn't ordered from Cartwheel for around a year, so picked up a couple of bags from them last week. And one of them was this amazing Brazilian anaerobic. Big strawberry bubblegum and a hint of boozy blueberry combining to generate a pleasing funk. Seems slightly funkier through the V60 compared to the Aeropress.

Only problem is that... I think I bought the last bag. It's now disappeared from their site.


----------



## Zeak

Anyone tried this guy here? horshamcoffeeroaster colombia-finca-buenos-aires-anaerobic-fermentation


----------



## Edwin

Yes. Not sure I'm getting the best from it to be honest. I prefer Foundry's Emanuel Encizo Colombian natural: similar cocoa background but with sweeter notes.


----------



## winterlight

Had this tasty Peruvian coffee from James Gourmet this week. It's not particularly funky - and I certainly didn't get half the flavours they describe - but it's nice and fruity with apple and grape fighting each other for centre stage. I've found it's best in an aeropress with a long steep, but nice enough through a V60.


----------



## Zeak

Also not exactly funky but if you're after a real berry/fruit bomb, this one's for you - Rwanda Gatare from Mission. Filter or espresso, great either way.


----------



## winterlight

Zeak said:


> Also not exactly funky but if you're after a real berry/fruit bomb, this one's for you - Rwanda Gatare from Mission. Filter or espresso, great either way.


 Not had any coffee from Mission before. May have to dip into their beans soon...


----------



## Zeak

winterlight said:


> Not had any coffee from Mission before. May have to dip into their beans soon...


 Their Africans are always on point. Also 20% off with a newsletter code ❤


----------



## Jez H

Got this coming in a few days from Django for my latest subscription & it sounds bang on the money!

djangocoffeeco.com/collections ethiopia-tefera-kebede


----------



## winterlight

Jez H said:


> Got this coming in a few days from Django for my latest subscription & it sounds bang on the money!


 Sounds an interesting one - keep us posted on what it's like in the cup!


----------



## Jez H

winterlight said:


> Sounds an interesting one - keep us posted on what it's like in the cup!


 Will do! 👍


----------



## shaun****

Jez H said:


> Got this coming in a few days from Django for my latest subscription & it sounds bang on the money!





winterlight said:


> Sounds an interesting one - keep us posted on what it's like in the cup!


 i opened a bag of this this morning. dialling it in, first attempt ran way too fast but i let it run and ended up with about 80g out from 16g in. as luck would have it it tasted fantastic. solid mango and kiwi notes and fruity aroma. i'll go back to it later.

just finished a bag of this the other day, which may also be of interest.

hasbean ana sora


----------



## winterlight

shaun**** said:


> just finished a bag of this the other day, which may also be of interest.


 Big fan of this current crop of Ana Sora!


----------



## AdmDaveW

winterlight said:


> Big fan of this current crop of Ana Sora!


 I am a big fan of Ana Sora, big hints of orange and blueberry. Also worth checking out Jolly Bean Rosters, they have new Samuel Bermudez in stock which I am excited for, the last few from them have been cracking!


----------



## Jez H

Got this free with a Wilfa Svart grinder from Rounton & it's a belter. Ethiopian natural of the highest order. Don't get the funk, as such, but definitely the Turkish delight & raspberry. Top drawer!

rountoncoffee ethiopia-danisa


----------



## Jez H

Just got my latest Django subscription & it sounds epic! Elvis Rafael Peruvian macerated natural. Tasting notes: intense boozy notes, yoghurt, tropical fruit. Sounds bang on for me anyway!


----------



## Zeak

Jez H said:


> Just got my latest Django subscription & it sounds epic! Elvis Rafael Peruvian macerated natural. Tasting notes: intense boozy notes, yoghurt, tropical fruit. Sounds bang on for me anyway!


 Can't see this offering on the site, probably a sub-exclusive 🤔


----------



## Jez H

It's one of their Insight coffees Zeak. Maybe worth an email?


----------



## shaun****

I wonder if this one might be of interest? not heard of the perla negra process before. it's coming tomorrow for my subscription so will report back.

"This is a really unique coffee - which you'll know the moment you smell it. There's a distinctive, funky, *yoghurt*-like smell, but when you go in for a sip it's super *creamy*, with a *dark chocolate*flavour which fills out on the finish. As it cools, there are notes of *raspberry* and *raisin* mixed in."

hasbean escondida-perla-negra


----------



## Ronnie Robot

winterlight said:


> I hadn't ordered from Cartwheel for around a year, so picked up a couple of bags from them last week. And one of them was this amazing Brazilian anaerobic. Big strawberry bubblegum and a hint of boozy blueberry combining to generate a pleasing funk. Seems slightly funkier through the V60 compared to the Aeropress.
> 
> Only problem is that... I think I bought the last bag. It's now disappeared from their site.
> 
> View attachment 57555
> 
> 
> View attachment 57556


 This sounds amazing. I need to find me some!


----------



## dutchy101

I received a code for Extract's new offering Funka, so have decided to give this a go as I dip my toe into funky blends for the first time. Looking forward to it.

If fruity, funky coffees are your bag, this one is for you.

Funka celebrates diversity. We've taken that to the extreme with five coffees from five origins, blended into one epic espresso.

Different bean densities and sugar content of each coffee mean Funka must be carefully roasted to balance all five coffees. Kudos to the Extract roastery team for pulling this off. The result is funky and fabulous both with milk and without. A boozy hit of strawberry creams and whiskey cranachan and the sparkling acidity of lime soda and gooseberries.


----------



## Ronnie Robot

dutchy101 said:


> I received a code for Extract's new offering Funka, so have decided to give this a go as I dip my toe into funky blends for the first time. Looking forward to it.
> 
> If fruity, funky coffees are your bag, this one is for you.
> 
> Funka celebrates diversity. We've taken that to the extreme with five coffees from five origins, blended into one epic espresso.
> 
> Different bean densities and sugar content of each coffee mean Funka must be carefully roasted to balance all five coffees. Kudos to the Extract roastery team for pulling this off. The result is funky and fabulous both with milk and without. A boozy hit of strawberry creams and whiskey cranachan and the sparkling acidity of lime soda and gooseberries.


 I bought this a couple of weeks ago and got no fruit whatsoever. Really not enjoying it.


----------



## dutchy101

Ah balls - haha. Sorry to hear that. Hoping I have better luck!


----------



## Ronnie Robot

dutchy101 said:


> Ah balls - haha. Sorry to hear that. Hoping I have better luck!


 Haha Fiallos from Smith Street is really strong, orange wine, cacao and blueberry. The Bermudez from Jolly Bean has been excellent too but is now sold out. He'll be getting some more at the end of next week though.


----------



## Zeak

I'm on a longer visit to Lithuania atm and tasting local coffees here. So far found two very interesting funky lots: a Columbian (unusual pick for me) anaerobic one from TasteMap and (again) a Columbian natural from Strange Love Coffee. Both are pretty amazing. Gotta say I'm spoilt by UK offering and importantly pricing, although ~14EUR for something special is probably still alright.


----------



## winterlight

Any recommended boozy beans about at the moment? Not had one for a while and feel the need!


----------



## Ronnie Robot

winterlight said:


> Any recommended boozy beans about at the moment? Not had one for a while and feel the need!


 Fiallos from Smith Street is like a dark chocolate orange liquor, Banko Goititi from Crankhouse is tasting pretty funky and check out Jolly Bean Roastery tomorrow night, think they're due a new Diego Bermudez bean.


----------



## Phil104

Ronnie Robot said:


> Fiallos from Smith Street is like a dark chocolate orange liquor, Banko Goititi from Crankhouse is tasting pretty funky and check out Jolly Bean Roastery tomorrow night, think they're due a new Diego Bermudez bean.


 +1 for the Banko Gotiti from Crankhouse - there's a whole lot going on with that.


----------



## Ronnie Robot

winterlight said:


> Any recommended boozy beans about at the moment? Not had one for a while and feel the need!


 I actually meant to recommend you the Finca Los Alpes carbonic maceration natural for funky and boozy instead of the Goititi 😂


----------



## winterlight

Well, seeing as I haven't used Smith Street before, I've decided to take the plunge with them on their Fiallos beans. And I've also ordered up their Calderon beans as coconut/mango/vanilla sounds too good to turn down. I'm justifying such a purchase as my birthday is coming up. And I should still have some left by then. Just about.

I'll let you know what I think to them!

Thanks!


----------



## Ronnie Robot

winterlight said:


> Well, seeing as I haven't used Smith Street before, I've decided to take the plunge with them on their Fiallos beans. And I've also ordered up their Calderon beans as coconut/mango/vanilla sounds too good to turn down. I'm justifying such a purchase as my birthday is coming up. And I should still have some left by then. Just about.
> 
> I'll let you know what I think to them!
> 
> Thanks!


 I also bought the Calderon 😂 but wasn't all that impressed. Didn't really get the flavours coming through very strongly. Be interesting to see how you get on. The fiallos was crazy strong though, I ended up using aeropress for it as espresso was too much.


----------



## winterlight

Had a delivery from Smith Street today!

First up were the Calderon beans. And opening the tin led to the release of some strong vanilla aromas. These were even more intense after grinding. Nonetheless, mindful of what Ronnie had said above, I decided to do a long brew in the Aeropress. Left them in for 15 minutes before plunging. Strong vanilla notes again mixed with in a noticeable mango flavour. Very nice indeed, but I didn't pick up on any coconut aromas - perhaps they're smothered by the vanilla and mango. Might try a 20 minute press on these next as well as putting them through the V60. Also have to note that, although I'm not too fussed about packaging, the tin these came in is of a very high quality.

Later on I dug into the Fiallos beans and it was time for my tastebuds to get hardwired into pleasure again. These really, really reminded me of Hasbean's latest batch of Ana Sora. Very chocolatey with blueberry and orange in the mix. BUT! These macerated beans have a big, big glug of booze in them. A proper eye opener and one which will prove perfect in the mornings. I've only put these through the V60 so far, so I do wonder how intense the alcoholic edge will be in my Aeropress. But I'll give it a go!

Both come highly recommended with the Winterlight seal of approval.


----------



## Ronnie Robot

winterlight said:


> Had a delivery from Smith Street today!
> 
> First up were the Calderon beans. And opening the tin led to the release of some strong vanilla aromas. These were even more intense after grinding. Nonetheless, mindful of what Ronnie had said above, I decided to do a long brew in the Aeropress. Left them in for 15 minutes before plunging. Strong vanilla notes again mixed with in a noticeable mango flavour. Very nice indeed, but I didn't pick up on any coconut aromas - perhaps they're smothered by the vanilla and mango. Might try a 20 minute press on these next as well as putting them through the V60. Also have to note that, although I'm not too fussed about packaging, the tin these came in is of a very high quality.
> 
> Later on I dug into the Fiallos beans and it was time for my tastebuds to get hardwired into pleasure again. These really, really reminded me of Hasbean's latest batch of Ana Sora. Very chocolatey with blueberry and orange in the mix. BUT! These macerated beans have a big, big glug of booze in them. A proper eye opener and one which will prove perfect in the mornings. I've only put these through the V60 so far, so I do wonder how intense the alcoholic edge will be in my Aeropress. But I'll give it a go!
> 
> Both come highly recommended with the Winterlight seal of approval.


 That's interesting 15/20 minute Aeropress. I never usually go above 3 minutes. Are you grinding super coarse for that?


----------



## Ronnie Robot

Phil104 said:


> +1 for the Banko Gotiti from Crankhouse - there's a whole lot going on with that.


 I'm really struggling with the Gotiti, every shot seems to taste worse. My first shot was the best with some flavours as described but since then it's gone downhill fast with nail varnish, acid and tea coming through. 🙄😅

Mine is the washed one, is yours?


----------



## winterlight

Ronnie Robot said:


> That's interesting 15/20 minute Aeropress. I never usually go above 3 minutes. Are you grinding super coarse for that?


 No, I just grind at the normal Aeropress size. There's no need to go coarse as it doesn't overextract. Someone else on here - I forget who - has explained it in more detail before.


----------



## dutchy101

I was struggling with the Funka on the first few days but I've been tightening up the grind and it's been getting better. The last 2 days it's been great. Proper boozy. Hoping it keeps improving as it rests.


----------



## 4085

@dutchy101 Does it qualify yet, to be a juicy banger!


----------



## dutchy101

Haha I certainly don't have a sophisticated enough palate to make such a judgement or even know what that us supposed to mean 😅.

It's very nice though


----------



## 4085

dutchy101 said:


> Haha I certainly don't have a sophisticated enough palate to make such a judgement or even know what that us supposed to mean 😅.
> 
> It's very nice though


 Me neither! It is a phrase I have come across. I am not sure where but if it had been anywhere interesting I am sure I would have remembered it.....


----------



## DavecUK

dfk41 said:


> @dutchy101 Does it qualify yet, to be a juicy banger!


 David, you are talking about sausages mate....To use it for coffee makes you sound like "Ant and Dec".


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

dfk41 said:


> juicy banger!










????


----------



## 4085

@DavecUK Now you have got me thinking! Actually, I was on a sausage forum as there were loads of links to things, and I mistakenly pressed one and ended up on a Thuya wood ladies thing and I thought it strange for a coffee forum. Just shows how you should never click on links as they can lead you all over. How could I get coffee confused with sausages......doh!


----------



## shaun****

i opened a bag of this one today. it seems pretty good, very fruity with a bit of booziness about it when brewed as espresso. interesting with milk. even my wife commented positively and she's usually sceptical with this sort of thing.


----------



## Ronnie Robot

shaun**** said:


> i opened a bag of this one today. it seems pretty good, very fruity with a bit of booziness about it when brewed as espresso. interesting with milk. even my wife commented positively and she's usually sceptical with this sort of thing.


 This looks good. How long do you like to leave to rest from roast date? I've been finding 3 weeks is great for funky and boozy flavours. Longer could be even better but I'm too inpatient.


----------



## shaun****

Ronnie Robot said:


> This looks good. How long do you like to leave to rest from roast date? I've been finding 3 weeks is great for funky and boozy flavours. Longer could be even better but I'm too inpatient.


 just had two in a row this morning, and i'm definitely sold on it. the flavour notes are pretty accurate and it has that distinctive earthy / funky / manure vibe and indescribable flavour spectrum a bit like a good ethiopian natural.

it came in my subscription and was roasted on the 6th. usually i try and rest at least 2 weeks but was intrigued about this one so opened and took 100g or so out the kilo bag yesterday. i'll prob leave the rest a bit longer and go back to it next week.


----------



## dutchy101

Ronnie Robot said:


> This looks good. How long do you like to leave to rest from roast date? I've been finding 3 weeks is great for funky and boozy flavours. Longer could be even better but I'm too inpatient.


 Just out of interest, are beans of this type better rested for longer? That ties in with the Funka I'm using at the moment, but these are my first 'funky' beans.


----------



## Ronnie Robot

dutchy101 said:


> Just out of interest, are beans of this type better rested for longer? That ties in with the Funka I'm using at the moment, but these are my first 'funky' beans.


 I believe so. I was leaving for 2 weeks, like Shaun**** says, and finding the last shot to be the best at around 3 weeks, so trying to leave some current beans for longer. I only started to like the Funka after a month. But I've not enjoyed any blend I've tried tbh.


----------



## Ronnie Robot

shaun**** said:


> just had two in a row this morning, and i'm definitely sold on it. the flavour notes are pretty accurate and it has that distinctive earthy / funky / manure vibe and indescribable flavour spectrum a bit like a good ethiopian natural.
> 
> it came in my subscription and was roasted on the 6th. usually i try and rest at least 2 weeks but was intrigued about this one so opened and took 100g or so out the kilo bag yesterday. i'll prob leave the rest a bit longer and go back to it next week.


 Just realised I had these beans from another roaster but I didn't find them fruity, more a rich, chocolaty, spicy flavour. Enjoyed them though, had 2 bags.


----------



## dutchy101

Cool - I threw about 250g in the Airscape after a week and the rest in the freezer after a week. I'm about 3 weeks post roads now and they are definitely improving.

Will bear this in mind for future purchases. Thanks


----------



## shaun****

Ronnie Robot said:


> Just realised I had these beans from another roaster but I didn't find them fruity, more a rich, chocolaty, spicy flavour. Enjoyed them though, had 2 bags.


 interesting, maybe a bit darker roasted or a different process? was it anaerobic natural?


----------



## shaun****

@dutchy101usually I do find they improve with a longer rest. i leave the 250g bags i get from hasbean for 2 weeks if possible, and use it within about 3 or 4 days, so don't notice. but with kilo bags I do often notice it improving over the week and a half or so that I am drinking it (usually started at 1-2 weeks). it may be personal taste, or a bit subjective though.


----------



## dutchy101

Cheers good to know


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

Have a bag of Funka. It's been resting for a couple of weeks. Plan to freeze until I am ready to open.

Dr Strangelove was pretty good, although it doesn't qualify to be in this category.


----------



## DavecUK

dfk41 said:


> @dutchy101 Does it qualify yet, to be a juicy banger!


 This is the only juicy banger that does not make one sound like a &****


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

Pulled a shot of Extract Coffee Funka 2021 on Evo. I had set the machine at 92C (group head) and 99C (brew boiler). Fine grind on JX Pro, 18g:43g:32s. Acidity was muted, it did cut fine with milk and tbh, I'm not sure what to make of this. It was fine overall but I thought I had a bit of a raw beans after taste!

I am thinking if I should try pulling a shot at 94C/102C on the machine and try brewing on the clever.


----------



## hotmetal

Hello chaps and chapesses, it's been a while, but followers of this thread might be interested to know that Lee (Foundry) has just started shipping this year's Rocko Mountain again and reckons it's a belter. Needless to say I've ordered a kilo which is currently resting.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

hotmetal said:


> Hello chaps and chapesses, it's been a while, but followers of this thread might be interested to know that Lee (Foundry) has just started shipping this year's Rocko Mountain again and reckons it's a belter. Needless to say I've ordered a kilo which is currently resting.


 Same here! 👍


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

hotmetal said:


> Rocko Mountain


 Interesting the Funka has some similarities.

The Funka notes are Strawberry cream, Gooseberry and Lime Soda.

I tightened the grind a bit and pulled a couple of shots at 94C on the group and 102C on the brew boiler.

I got the acidity I was looking for, while the raw beans taste has also disappeared. It cuts with milk very well. My wife loved this coffee with milk. There is a bit of bitter notes, which have crept in. I am thinking of loosening the grind a little and/or drop the temp by 1C.


----------



## Jez H

This sounds absolutely banging! Ordered!

jamesgourmetcoffee colombian-rosado-bourbon-one-roast-exotic


----------



## 4085

Please can someone explain to me the use of the words "juicey banger' and 'funk' in relation to coffee


----------



## Jony

Juicy banger when the peach comes out and smacks you in the face, and when it coools down some other fruits. Unless you mean bra size😂


----------



## DavecUK

When I hear that phrase, it makes me....


----------



## shaun****

dfk41 said:


> funk


 this refers to the rich, pungent flavour and aroma that you would typically associate with natural processed ethiopian coffee. i first seen it in hasbean tasting notes maybe 10 years ago when i first came across this type of coffee. I've only seen it again recently when i started browsing threads on here.

i've no idea what a "juicy banger" is, though.


----------



## DavecUK

shaun**** said:


> i've no idea what a "juicy banger" is, though.


 It's a fried sausage, usually pork with a natural casing, plus the right amount of rusk and fat to remain juicy and succulent. Not pricked with a fork, or recognised by the EU as a sausage.. even though we know different, as we have the best bangers in the world.


----------



## shaun****

DavecUK said:


> It's a fried sausage, usually pork with a natural casing, plus the right amount of rusk and fat to remain juicy and succulent. Not pricked with a fork, or recognised by the EU as a sausage.. even though we know different, as we have the best bangers in the world.


 it would surely pair perfectly with a funky espresso for breakfast.


----------



## DavecUK

shaun**** said:


> it would surely pair perfectly with a funky espresso for breakfast.


 It would, and only this way, would we have a couple of juicy bangers *with* our coffee.

The term reminds me of the work Bernstien did on restricted and elaborated codes and in some ways the STNG episode Darmok, which I didn't like very much. Juicy banger in relation to coffee reflects a shared experience of a small group, but is meaningless to outsiders (or insiders) in describing anything *about* the coffee. It's similar to saying "you know like", when people clearly don't. Or basically, which is a word that is basically useless, and we could omit from sentences with basically no problem..

Take Jobs a good'un...what does that really mean 🤔


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Stop it! I'm reading this and It's making me very hungry! 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Phil104

I'm sorry to inject a totally pedestrian tone into this thread but this morning, in Krema in Guildford, I had an enjoyable natural from Horsham - a Brazilian catuai from Inhame Farm. As it cooled it developed and it was an unmistakably (to my taste) natural. The roaster's notes: "We love the traditional flavour profile of this Brazilian coffee. It is clean with hazelnut, milk chocolate, and some gently dried fruit notes."


----------



## Ronnie Robot

Give me your best subscription recommendations please. Somewhere that sends out funky, fruity, natural, boozy, aerobic, anaerobic kinds of beans.


----------



## shaun****

Ronnie Robot said:


> Give me your best subscription recommendations please. Somewhere that sends out funky, fruity, natural, boozy, aerobic, anaerobic kinds of beans.


 you could try django, i started a subscription a few months ago. i've had four coffees from them (kilo every four weeks, i think it's £21 delivered) and they have all been somewhere within your list of descriptors. i don't think most of them have been listed on their site, so i am guessing they acquire small batches that are sent out to subscribers. so far i've been impressed with them, not had anything i didn't like yet. they seem to be quite focused on these types of coffee you are interested in.


----------



## shaun****

DavecUK said:


> &#8230;the work Bernstien did on restricted and elaborated codes&#8230;


 I just looked this up, it's interesting stuff.


----------



## DavecUK

shaun**** said:


> I just looked this up, it's interesting stuff.


 It is, it's old now, and I suspect nowadays we have similar restricted code that has developed in groups, completely unrelated to class. As my mothers' dementia has progressed I have been acutely reminded of restricted code and my need to interpret what she is trying to convey, as many times the words don't come correctly or in the range of vocabulary you, or I might have.


----------



## Ronnie Robot

shaun**** said:


> you could try django, i started a subscription a few months ago. i've had four coffees from them (kilo every four weeks, i think it's £21 delivered) and they have all been somewhere within your list of descriptors. i don't think most of them have been listed on their site, so i am guessing they acquire small batches that are sent out to subscribers. so far i've been impressed with them, not had anything i didn't like yet. they seem to be quite focused on these types of coffee you are interested in.


 Was considering these, they're one of the few popular roasters I haven't bought from yet.


----------



## Jez H

shaun**** said:


> you could try django, i started a subscription a few months ago. i've had four coffees from them (kilo every four weeks, i think it's £21 delivered) and they have all been somewhere within your list of descriptors. i don't think most of them have been listed on their site, so i am guessing they acquire small batches that are sent out to subscribers. so far i've been impressed with them, not had anything i didn't like yet. they seem to be quite focused on these types of coffee you are interested in.


 Yep, seconded. I used to email them if I fancied something that grabbed my attention from their current beans. They always obliged. Highly recommended.


----------



## shaun****

Ronnie Robot said:


> Was considering these, they're one of the few popular roasters I haven't bought from yet.


 it took me a while to order from them too. i think they are pretty good, postage included in the price and their kilo prices are really very good for the quality of the beans. and like i said before, they seem pretty focused on the sort of coffee that appeals to viewers of this thread.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

I used to have a Sub with them a while back. They are very good.


----------



## Ronnie Robot

Cheers guys, signing up now!


----------



## hotmetal

On account of this thread, which I keep my eye on from time to time, I've finally got around to ordering from Django. Ethiopia Alemayehu of course, natural process, notes of jasmine mango pineapple and kiwi according to them. Can't wait for it to turn up, as my stash of Foundry Rocko is down to the last hopper full.

Their kilo prices seem almost too good to be true, so I "planted a tree" at checkout, cos, you know, happy planet = more coffee.


----------



## Ronnie Robot

hotmetal said:


> On account of this thread, which I keep my eye on from time to time, I've finally got around to ordering from Django. Ethiopia Alemayehu of course, natural process, notes of jasmine mango pineapple and kiwi according to them. Can't wait for it to turn up, as my stash of Foundry Rocko is down to the last hopper full.
> 
> Their kilo prices seem almost too good to be true, so I "planted a tree" at checkout, cos, you know, happy planet = more coffee.


 The Alemayehu sounds good. Keep us posted.

I'll be opening my first subscription bag from Django next week. Moto Bandeira from Timor Leste- strawberry, lycée and toffee.

How did you find the Foundry Rocko Mountain? I opened a bag this week but there was a problem during the roasting and it's impossible to grind. Also the Bueno Vista Guatemala - winter Berries and mulled wine has the same issue, so we didn't get any flavour from them. But can't fault their service and they're sending out some new bags tomorrow.


----------



## shaun****

Ronnie Robot said:


> I'll be opening my first subscription bag from Django next week. Moto Bandeira from Timor Leste- strawberry, lycée and toffee


 I had this one a couple of months ago, it benefited from a longer rest and was really at it's peak towards the end of the bag. A definite big hit of strawberry with the toffee note on the aftertaste. They sent a Costa Rican honey natural this month which I opened the other day. Cherry in the tasting notes, and I'm getting something like almond/marzipan with chocolate notes. Very good with milk.


----------



## Ronnie Robot

shaun**** said:


> I had this one a couple of months ago, it benefited from a longer rest and was really at it's peak towards the end of the bag. A definite big hit of strawberry with the toffee note on the aftertaste. They sent a Costa Rican honey natural this month which I opened the other day. Cherry in the tasting notes, and I'm getting something like almond/marzipan with chocolate notes. Very good with milk.


 How long do you recommend resting? I'm currently at 2 weeks. My next bag should be posted tomorrow 👀


----------



## hotmetal

The Rocko is good. No problems with grinding for espresso. The beans are quite hard and I found they needed a bit of effort in the Aergrind hand grinder for Aeropress. Not really as boozy or funky as previous years but very enjoyable nonetheless.

I'll let you know when I've tried the Django Alemayehu but that probably won't be for a couple of weeks as it's only getting roasted today or tomorrow.


----------



## shaun****

Ronnie Robot said:


> How long do you recommend resting? I'm currently at 2 weeks. My next bag should be posted tomorrow 👀


 I tried a small sample after a week, then put it away until two weeks. It continued to improve until I was done with it, probably about four weeks after the roast date. the strawberry was prominent at first, and it developed more complexity the longer it rested.


----------



## Ronnie Robot

I've been drinking this from Crankhouse, for the last couple of weeks, 4 weeks past roast date now and tasting much better. Was getting dark chocolate orange quite strongly at first, which I wasn't too keen on, but more cherry/ blackcurrant coming through now. Requires a bit of a shorter pull than usual I think too.


----------



## Ronnie Robot

First buy from Rounton just arrived.


----------



## shaun****

I opened a bag of this one from hasbean this morning. It's fruity, surprisingly so. zesty citrus acidity up front but more grapefruit than orange for me, then a surprising switch to pear with a boozy edge. Very good.


----------



## shaun****

just ordered this:


----------



## Ronnie Robot

Just opened my first subscription bag but I'm very underwhelmed.


----------



## Ronnie Robot

shaun**** said:


> I opened a bag of this one from hasbean this morning. It's fruity, surprisingly so. zesty citrus acidity up front but more grapefruit than orange for me, then a surprising switch to pear with a boozy edge. Very good.
> 
> View attachment 60373


 Sounds good. How are you brewing? I enjoyed a few bags from hasbean recently but then they were quite rude and over familiar when I emailed about the Christmas selection box this week, which has put me off 😕


----------



## shaun****

Ronnie Robot said:


> Just opened my first subscription bag but I'm very underwhelmed.
> 
> View attachment 60434


 i liked it, it worked better for me as a longer shot and got more of the strawberry note out of it. I think probably 15>45g.



Ronnie Robot said:


> Sounds good. How are you brewing? I enjoyed a few bags from hasbean recently but then they were quite rude and over familiar when I emailed about the Christmas selection box this week, which has put me off 😕


 Mostly always espresso. I've had the subscription running with them for years. It's still £6.50 a bag but I think the price has gone up if you sign up now. They were always helpful and friendly ime but I've not had cause to contact them for ages. Sorry to hear you had a bad experience.


----------



## Ronnie Robot

shaun**** said:


> i liked it, it worked better for me as a longer shot and got more of the strawberry note out of it. I think probably 15>45g.
> 
> Mostly always espresso. I've had the subscription running with them for years. It's still £6.50 a bag but I think the price has gone up if you sign up now. They were always helpful and friendly ime but I've not had cause to contact them for ages. Sorry to hear you had a bad experience.


 Yea, its a bit more now. Spoke to them previously and the guy was fine but the woman who emailed me this week was quite rude.

I'll try a longer shot. Tried aeropress and espresso, and while not unpleasant I'm not really getting any strawberry or lycee kind of flavours.


----------



## shaun****

Ronnie Robot said:


> Yea, its a bit more now. Spoke to them previously and the guy was fine but the woman who emailed me this week was quite rude.
> 
> I'll try a longer shot. Tried aeropress and espresso, and while not unpleasant I'm not really getting any strawberry or lycee kind of flavours.


 I didn't really get lychee either, but I rarely do when it's mentioned in tasting notes. But definitely strawberry was there, especially with longer ratios. I only brewed this as espresso. I was going between longer shots for me to drink as is and shorter ones for milk to go in for my partner, just changing the dose in to adjust by a couple of grams. It was quite an unusual one, quite low acidity if I remember right. A bit strange, and although I liked it I could see it being one that splits opinion.


----------



## winterlight

Decided to treat myself to these Bolivian Finca Floripondio Batian beans from Hasbean. Two sets of beans processed through lactic washed and lactic natural processing. I think I might have had lactic processed beans once before, but I can't remember much about them. Anyway...

I've had the washed beans through the Aeropress a few times now and they've got a strong citrus note alongside sweet apples. There's a slightly rich aftertaste, a bit like dark chocolate which makes for an interesting finish. The general flavour experience though is sweet acidity.

Opened the natural beans this morning and had them through the V60. Big boozy rum flavours at first, although this lessened in intensity as it cooled. Strong white sugar vibes too. Not sure about the banana flavours mentioned on the packaging though. There was a fruity/floral flavour in the background, but I couldn't really put my finger on. Going to try it in the Aeropress tomorrow and see if this reveals any banana.

In conclusion: well worth a punt!


----------



## shaun****

The Django Ethiopia Kabira is really good. Definitely more fruity than funky, for me. It's very rich and well balanced, and quite accurate to the flavour notes. That's a week and a half post roast, I'm interested to see how it develops over the next couple of weeks.

Dare I say, it's a juicy banger.


----------



## Ronnie Robot

shaun**** said:


> The Django Ethiopia Kabira is really good. Definitely more fruity than funky, for me. It's very rich and well balanced, and quite accurate to the flavour notes. That's a week and a half post roast, I'm interested to see how it develops over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Dare I say, it's a juicy banger.


 Is that in your subscription?


----------



## shaun****

Ronnie Robot said:


> Is that in your subscription?


 No, I ordered it as I predicted running a bit low. I've asked them for the Ibanda for my next subscription. Email them and ask for Kabira next if you are keen to try it.


----------



## Zeak

Ronnie Robot said:


> View attachment 60367
> 
> 
> First buy from Rounton just arrived.


 Really curious how they turned out.


----------



## shaun****

django have the ibanda too, i've asked for it for my next subscription order.


----------



## Ronnie Robot

Zeak said:


> Really curious how they turned out.


 Erm, well I'd say they're roasted a bit darker than the lighter roasters. Nothing horrible but nothing special, I'm not really getting much fruit from them, possibly a bit more on the ethiopian than the Ugandan.


----------



## Ronnie Robot

This week's arrivals. Subscription from Django and 2 bags from Cartwheel. Will update in a few weeks.

The 2 new offerings from Crankhouse sounds nice, might order those next week. Burbissa natural- blueberry and lemon and Gichathaini AA- BlackBerry lime and chocolate


----------



## winterlight

Ronnie Robot said:


> 2 bags from Cartwheel. Will update in a few weeks.


 Never had a bad bag of beans from Cartwheel!


----------



## Ronnie Robot

Never heard of these guys and I don't live too far from where they're based either


----------



## Griffo

Been drinking Ugandan Ibanda from Django.

The beans smell very much like Strawberries and it's an incredibly fruity espresso and V60. I've just ordered 1KG from them as they have an offer on for £18.50 with free delivery.

Nearly finished my 250g bag and have got another coffee from Django next that I'm looking forward to (and will post about if it's nice and funky!) but really looking forward to having more of this :classic_tongue:


----------



## Ronnie Robot

Loving this. Had the exact same beans from Crankhouse a couple of months back and they've stuck in my head ever since. First time ordering from Machina and they're a bit expensive but I got them on the subscription for that week so was half price for the first delivery. Crankhouse listed the flavour notes as strawberry, banana and white chocolate so quite different interpretations. They both taste exactly the same and I can't decide who I agree with but they're nice and boozy.


----------



## Beverast

Got 500g of Artisan Roast's Whisky Thief Cask 002. Beans are cask finished and rested in Speyside/Sherry casks. 18g in and 40g out at approximately 28 seconds. *Very boozy* - rum and raisin dominates, nice mix of sweet/tart flavours. Not an espresso I would have everyday but definitely something different. Did not enjoy it as much in the Aeropress - flavours feel a little disjointed.


----------



## olivermleach

Hi everyone! First time posting on this thread and keen to stay informed.

I've recently tried the Crankhouse Cordilla de Fuego, having loved it in 2019 when it was a Christmas special for Machina up here in Edinburgh.

I agree re Machina pricing - they keep going up - but there coffee is good. I've had some really nice stuff from them over the years.

Having loved the crankhouse in October I bought two more bags expecting much the same but have been really disappointed. The first batch was all spice, richness and biscuits, like spiced fruit cake. It was so delicious I couldn't stop drinking it. The more it cooled the more sweet biscuit notes kept springing out. Unfortunately my latest two bags were consistently sour, now matter how fine I ground. There was a sweetness there somewhere but it was completely dominated by tart sour acidity which I didn't like at all. Am resting the second bag to see if a longer rest helps.


----------



## winterlight

Anyone tried these 'strawberry anaerobic' beans from Clifton? Not seen this processing method before!


----------



## olivermleach

I haven't but I think that crankhouse had these a few months ago.


----------



## newdent

Not tried these but lost horizon recently posted about these on Instagram. Look like they'd fit into this thread; https://losthorizoncoffee.com/collections/frontpage/products/andres-guaca-carbonic-maceration-natural-colombia?variant=39529188819015


----------



## winterlight

newdent said:


> Not tried these but lost horizon recently posted about these on Instagram. Look like they'd fit into this thread; https://losthorizoncoffee.com/collections/frontpage/products/andres-guaca-carbonic-maceration-natural-colombia?variant=39529188819015


 Tasting notes
*Champagne - Strawberry - Cola*

Think I might have to give these a go. Thanks for the link!


----------



## nufc1

Slightly related to the strawberry anaerobic post above, but Colonna have an 'experimental flavour tasting box' currently with various processes used... With and without additions during fermentation. Take a look - maybe a nice gift for Xmas given the price. Looks interesting though!

https://colonnacoffee.com/products/flavoured-coffee-tasting-box?variant=39653988859989


----------



## Ronnie Robot

olivermleach said:


> Hi everyone! First time posting on this thread and keen to stay informed.
> 
> I've recently tried the Crankhouse Cordilla de Fuego, having loved it in 2019 when it was a Christmas special for Machina up here in Edinburgh.
> 
> I agree re Machina pricing - they keep going up - but there coffee is good. I've had some really nice stuff from them over the years.
> 
> Having loved the crankhouse in October I bought two more bags expecting much the same but have been really disappointed. The first batch was all spice, richness and biscuits, like spiced fruit cake. It was so delicious I couldn't stop drinking it. The more it cooled the more sweet biscuit notes kept springing out. Unfortunately my latest two bags were consistently sour, now matter how fine I ground. There was a sweetness there somewhere but it was completely dominated by tart sour acidity which I didn't like at all. Am resting the second bag to see if a longer rest helps.


 I also had a bag of the Crankhouse de Fuego and struggled to get on with it, just never seemed to hit the spot.


----------



## olivermleach

I've ordered the Colonna tasting box. Saw it on Instagram and couldn't resist, despite the price.

I've also ordered the Cordillera de Fuego from Roastworks in case Crankhouse just got the roast wrong - it's currently resting.

https://www.roastworks.co.uk/product/cordillera-del-fuego-christmas-coffee/

Also Fortitude coffee, again up here in Edinburgh, have brought it back as their Christmas special (again because of the cinnamon tasting note).

https://www.fortitudecoffee.com/webshop/kerinciwashed (I think that's the correct link but clearly the URL is wrong from their end).


----------



## winterlight

I've requested these macerated Honduran beans from North Star for Christmas - looking forward to them as I haven't had any North Star beans in aaaaaages.

Got a few other Christmas beans to request yet, so will keep an eye on this thread!


----------



## newdent

I'm waiting on a '48hr Orange Pulp & Wine Yeast Fermentation' Colombian from Triple Co Roast (got it 30% off for black friday). They say:

'Expect huge orange and satsuma notes (terry's chocolate orange?), red apple and cardamom. It's so sweet and complex, with loads of florals thrown in on top. The main takeaway is the orange note, it's unmistakable and impressive'

https://www.triplecoroast.com/products/colombia-orange-christmas

Hoping it's good and not weird!


----------



## winterlight

newdent said:


> I'm waiting on a '48hr Orange Pulp & Wine Yeast Fermentation' Colombian from Triple Co Roast (got it 30% off for black friday). They say:
> 
> 'Expect huge orange and satsuma notes (terry's chocolate orange?), red apple and cardamom. It's so sweet and complex, with loads of florals thrown in on top. The main takeaway is the orange note, it's unmistakable and impressive'
> 
> https://www.triplecoroast.com/products/colombia-orange-christmas
> 
> Hoping it's good and not weird!


 I've been looking at this all week. I think I'll probably crack at the weekend and place an order.


----------



## winterlight

I ordered up the Triple Co Christmas Orange last night and also splashed out on this macerated Honduran coffee from Cartwheel. Sounds an interesting one and similar to the infamous 'crazy' Rave coffee from last year.


----------



## Stavey

I live in the United States. That being said cartwheels shipping was very fast and cheap. I ordered several of their coffees. All were decent the Honduran mentioned above is definitely my favorite. Great as a V60 or a straight espresso.


----------



## winterlight

Triple Co's Orange Christmas is an interesting one. Certainly a hint of orange and apple in there, but I'm mostly getting white wine at the moment.


----------



## hippy_dude

Hey all, anyone got any suggestions of anything crazy out there at the moment?


----------

